# Ibis Ripmo V2 Thread



## _Hagen_ (20. März 2020)

Am Anfang war das Feuer......






und bereits ein paar Anbauteile:





Der "Hauptprotagonist" lässt jedoch noch auf sich warten => Starallüren ?


----------



## Knieprothese (21. März 2020)

Das wird wohl noch ein längeres Warten...Habe einen Rahmen aus der ersten Charge für Deutschland bestellt und zugesagt bekommen. War eigentlich für Ende März bis Mitte April angekündigt. Aber nun stecken die Rahmen bei Ibis in Santa Cruz fest, weil dort seit Montag alles dicht ist, was nicht als essentiell eingestuft ist (Waffenläden haben offen ). Soll noch bis mindestens 9. April so bleiben (Ibis Mitteilung Corona). Wenn man sich die Entwicklung in den USA so ansieht glaube ich kaum, dass die Massnahmen nicht verlängert werden. 
So long, bleibt zuhause und gesund!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Hagen_ (1. April 2020)

*UPDATE:  "quasi" alles ist da:*





...bis auf :

  Laufradsatz - wird gerade in der Nähe von Berlin _mundgeblasen._...
  Gabel -  immer noch im "Wellness-Container" auf den Weg nach Germany
  Rahmen - weiterhin "Sippenhaft" in Carlifornia  

Untertitel: _die Kunst des Wartens_

<80kg avisiertes Gewicht (vom Piloten)


----------



## MaxBas (2. April 2020)

Hat die Gabel in den Komplettbikes eigentlich auch einen Traktion Tune bekommen wie der Dämpfer, oder soll man einfach die Highspeed aufdrehen?

Welche Farbe wird's? Finde es recht schwierig zu beurteilen, ohne es live gesehen zu haben.


----------



## Mr.A (2. April 2020)

ohne das jetzt zu wissen, glaube ich nicht da die Gabel einen speziellen tune hat. Das macht ja auch eher beim Dämpfer Sinn der zum Hinterbau/ Kinematik passen soll. Ich suche noch die richtige Abstimmung bei meinem AF. Nächster Versuch negativ Kammer 0/POSITIV 4 tokens. Bei meinem Topaz steht Ibis + ne Seriennr. das ist mit Sicherheit special tune.


----------



## rudi62 (3. April 2020)

Hallo,
Ich hab zwar kein Ripmo, dafür ein Mojo HD5 mit Fox Fahrwerk und dort hat sowohl die Gabel, als auch der Dämpfer den "Traction Tune" bzw. einen angepassten Rebound.
Folgende Fox ID´s habe ich: 
Gabel: DZCY 
*2020, 36, K, FLOAT, 27.5in, F-S, 170, Grip 2, Light Reb, HSC, LSC, HSR, LSR, Matte Blk, PMS 200/PMS 7497 Logo, 15QRx110, 1.5 T, 37mm Rake, N/M OE*

Dämpfer: DZCF
*2020, FLOAT X2, F-S, K, 2pos-Adj, Ibis, Mojo HD5, 7.875, 2.25, CL, RL, PMS 200/PMS 7497, Gray Logo*

Gruß Rudi


----------



## Schwobenflyer (15. April 2020)

Gibt es in D überhaupt schon V2?


----------



## BigMounty (15. April 2020)

V2 gibt´s schon. Schaust Du hier:





						IBIS Ripmo V2 Rahmen 29" 147 mm, Fox Float Float X2, Größe & Farbe wählbar | GO CYCLE
					

IBIS Ripmo V2 Rahmen 29" 147 mm, Fox Float Float X2, Größe & Farbe wählbar



					www.gocycle.de


----------



## Knieprothese (16. April 2020)

BigMounty schrieb:


> V2 gibt´s schon. Schaust Du hier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es gibt sicher noch keine V2s in Deutschland. Die ersten sollen jetzt am 15. Mai kommen. Ob die alle reserviert sind - keine Ahnung. Einfach mal bei Jörg von Gocycle nachfragen.


----------



## kio887 (21. April 2020)

Jörg hat die auch nicht da. War am Mittwoch bei ihm. Er wartet selber sehnsüchtig drauf. Lieferung in 4 Wochen ca meinte er.


----------



## Schwobenflyer (8. Mai 2020)

Leider immer noch nichts neues zum Liefertermin......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwobenflyer (14. Mai 2020)

Um mal die Wartezeit zu überbrücken stell ich hier mal meine Frage.
Passt die RaceFace Next R Kurbel sauber in den Rahmen?
Welches BSA Lager könnt ihr Empfehlen?
Welche Kettenlinie wird benötigt?
Auf was ist sonst noch zu achten beim Kurbeleinbau?

.....wurden doch ein paar mehr Fragen


----------



## Knieprothese (14. Mai 2020)

Hoffe die Next R passt, habe sie auch bestellt . Im Ernst, hat auch schon auf dem V1 gepasst und wurde von Ibis bei der XTR Version des V2, die aktuell nicht mehr bestellbar ist verbaut. Brauchst die 136 mm Achse, Kettenlinie 52 mm. Erfahrungen mit Innenlager habe ich nur mit Hope. Die laufen und laufen ohne sich drum kümmern zu müssen. Beim Einbau von Innenlager und Kurbel auf die jeweiligen Spacer achten, um auf die richtige Kettenlinie zu kommen.

Hast Du nochmal was zur Lieferzeit gehört? Die Informationspolitik von Ibis dazu ist echt miserabel. Wenn es es eine richtig gute Alternative gäbe könnte das noch zum Stornogrund werden...


----------



## LautSprecher (14. Mai 2020)

Ich habe LT Dezember bekommen.
Jetzt wird es halt was vom Nachbar im Santa Cruz. Das kommt in zwei Wochen und ist mit besserer Ausstattung günstiger.Schade!


----------



## Mr.A (14. Mai 2020)

als alternative gäbe es noch das AF wenn's nicht zwangsläufig Carbon sein muß. Oder Giant Reign 29.


----------



## MaxBas (15. Mai 2020)

Ich hoffe, dass es Juni wird bei mir. Ursprünglich war Mitte Mai geplant, aber die Situation ist eben wie sie ist. Na ja, der neue Newmen LRS, den ich im Auge habe, kommt auch erst im  Juni. Antrieb liegt bereit, und einge Teile kommen dann vom Coal.


----------



## Schwobenflyer (15. Mai 2020)

Knieprothese schrieb:


> Hoffe die Next R passt, habe sie auch bestellt . Im Ernst, hat auch schon auf dem V1 gepasst und wurde von Ibis bei der XTR Version des V2, die aktuell nicht mehr bestellbar ist verbaut. Brauchst die 136 mm Achse, Kettenlinie 52 mm. Erfahrungen mit Innenlager habe ich nur mit Hope. Die laufen und laufen ohne sich drum kümmern zu müssen. Beim Einbau von Innenlager und Kurbel auf die jeweiligen Spacer achten, um auf die richtige Kettenlinie zu kommen.
> 
> Hast Du nochmal was zur Lieferzeit gehört? Die Informationspolitik von Ibis dazu ist echt miserabel. Wenn es es eine richtig gute Alternative gäbe könnte das noch zum Stornogrund werden...



Danke dir. Ich habe noch keine Ahnung ob es eine 134mm oder 136mm Welle ist kann man ja bei der Bestellung nicht mit angeben. Ich warte einfach mal bis die Kurbel da ist. Was wäre wenn es eine 134mm Welle ist?
Lieferzeit waren es letzte Woche Freitag noch 2-3 Wochen. Ich denk mal das kann im Moment schwer jemand abschätzen.
Hope Innenlager könnte ich mal versuchen. Bisher hatte ich RaceFace Innenlager mit einer Next SL auch ohne Probleme gefahren.

Alternative? Gibt es das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwobenflyer (15. Mai 2020)

MaxBas schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, dass es Juni wird bei mir. Ursprünglich war Mitte Mai geplant, aber die Situation ist eben wie sie ist. Na ja, der neue Newmen LRS, den ich im Auge habe, kommt auch erst im  Juni. Antrieb liegt bereit, und einge Teile kommen dann vom Coal.


Bekommst Du schon einen neuen Carbon LRS von Newmen? Welche breite hast Du bestellt?
Ich habe mir die IBIS 942 (35mm Innen) bestellt bin mir aber nicht sicher ob der 935 (29mm Innen) nicht besser für mich wäre.


----------



## Knieprothese (15. Mai 2020)

Flyer7576 schrieb:


> Danke dir. Ich habe noch keine Ahnung ob es eine 134mm oder 136mm Welle ist kann man ja bei der Bestellung nicht mit angeben. Ich warte einfach mal bis die Kurbel da ist. Was wäre wenn es eine 134mm Welle ist?
> Lieferzeit waren es letzte Woche Freitag noch 2-3 Wochen. Ich denk mal das kann im Moment schwer jemand abschätzen.
> Hope Innenlager könnte ich mal versuchen. Bisher hatte ich RaceFace Innenlager mit einer Next SL auch ohne Probleme gefahren.
> 
> Alternative? Gibt es das?



Ich glaube die Kurbel wird mittlerweile immer mit 136 mm Achse geliefert. Wenn nicht kann man sie problemlos tauschen. 
Habe auch den 942 LRS bestellt. Davor hatte ich den 935. Der war schon sehr gut. Habe jetzt einfach den 942er genommen. Bestimmt beide gut, denke mit dem 942 kann ich noch niedrigeren Druck fahren. 
Lieferzeit Ripmo: Heute per Email: Lieferung verzögert sich bis auf Weiteres, keine Infos zu neuem Liefertermin, mindestens mehrere Wochen . Was mich nervt ist, dass Ibis scheinbar keinen Plan hat wann sie liefern werden. Ich habe lieber einen späteren Termin der hält als ständig nach hinten vertröstet zu werden.​


----------



## MaxBas (15. Mai 2020)

sollte dein Bike auch ursprünglich Mitte Mai kommen?


----------



## Knieprothese (15. Mai 2020)

MaxBas schrieb:


> sollte dein Bike auch ursprünglich Mitte Mai kommen?


Ja, erst Ende März, dann Mitte April und zuletzt Mitte Mai. Heute die Mail, dass es sich auf unbestimmte Zeit verzögert...


----------



## MaxBas (15. Mai 2020)

danke. werde dann auch mal meinen Händler kontaktieren.


----------



## MaxBas (15. Mai 2020)

Flyer7576 schrieb:


> Bekommst Du schon einen neuen Carbon LRS von Newmen? Welche breite hast Du bestellt?
> Ich habe mir die IBIS 942 (35mm Innen) bestellt bin mir aber nicht sicher ob der 935 (29mm Innen) nicht besser für mich wäre.


ich dachte an den neuen Alu LRS von Newmen mit den leisen Naben. wenn es mit dem Rahmen noch ewig dauert vielleicht auch den in Carbon. aber den müsste ich mir bauen lassen. ich nehme 30 mm. fahre eigentlich immer 2,4 oder 2,5. da passt das gut. ich bin 35 mm Felgen aber nie gefahren.


----------



## MaxBas (20. Mai 2020)

Es ist jetzt doch der Newmen Carbon SL A30 LRS geworden mit schwarzen Naben und 6-Loch-Aufnahme. Bau wird aber 4-6 Wochen dauern. Damit sind alle Teile bestellt oder schon da.


----------



## _Hagen_ (20. Mai 2020)

Ahoi - dann hoffe ich mal, das deine "Supply-Chain" zeitlich gut zusammenpasst !

Habe nun alles für das Bike  "auf Halde rumliegen"  - nur der Teile-Träger will nicht aus den Staaten kommen....

Ciao CIao


----------



## MaxBas (20. Mai 2020)

Ich hab zum Glück aktuell ein fahrtüchtiges Bike. Ich zerlege und verkaufe es erst, wenn das neue da ist 

Überlege noch ride wrap zu bestellen.


----------



## Sushi1976 (23. Mai 2020)

Ich bin auch an einem Ibis Ripmo V2 Rahmen interessiert, ist der wirklich noch nirgends in Deutschland lieferbar?
Gruß Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaxBas (23. Mai 2020)

nicht das ich wüsste. die erste Lieferung war ursprünglich fur Mitte Mai geplant. kann mir vorstellen dass davon viele Vorbestellungen sind.


----------



## marco2 (23. Mai 2020)

MaxBas schrieb:


> nicht das ich wüsste. die erste Lieferung war ursprünglich fur Mitte Mai geplant. kann mir vorstellen dass davon viele Vorbestellungen sind.


Meine Empfehlung: Mach auf jeden Fall so ne Folie drauf. Ich hab das jetzt am 2. Rad und das bringt was am Carbonrahmen.

p.s. der Wolftooth Hebel tut noch immer seinen Dienst, jetzt am Druid.


----------



## Schwobenflyer (27. Mai 2020)

MaxBas schrieb:


> Es ist jetzt doch der Newmen Carbon SL A30 LRS geworden mit schwarzen Naben und 6-Loch-Aufnahme. Bau wird aber 4-6 Wochen dauern. Damit sind alle Teile bestellt oder schon da.


Wo hast Du ihn bestellt? Gibt es den nicht direkt bei Newmen?


----------



## MaxBas (27. Mai 2020)

Leider nicht. Direkt von Newmen gibt es den SL a30 Carbon nur mit silbernen Naben mit Centerlock. Die sind aber aktuell verfügbar.Hab bei  Light Wolf bestellt
Lieferdatum Rahmen geht wohl Richtung Juli. Zum Glück habe ich keine wirkliche Alternative Auf dem Zettel.


----------



## Xandi64 (8. Juli 2020)

Gibt's inzwischen Neuigkeiten zur Verfügbarkeit ? Ich sollte Ende Juni einen Rahmen bekommen, aktuell gibt es aber keine Ansage vom Händler mehr... Gerüchte sagen, dieses Jahr kommt gar nichts mehr nach D...


----------



## Schwobenflyer (8. Juli 2020)

Xandi64 schrieb:


> Gibt's inzwischen Neuigkeiten zur Verfügbarkeit ? Ich sollte Ende Juni einen Rahmen bekommen, aktuell gibt es aber keine Ansage vom Händler mehr... Gerüchte sagen, dieses Jahr kommt gar nichts mehr nach D...


Dieses Gerücht habe ich auch gehört und storniert. Keine Lust auf immer nur Vertrösten.


----------



## YZ-Rider (9. Juli 2020)

__





						Bei Facebook anmelden
					

Melde dich bei Facebook an, um dich mit deinen Freunden, deiner Familie und Personen, die du kennst, zu verbinden und Inhalte zu teilen.




					www.facebook.com


----------



## _Hagen_ (10. Juli 2020)

Tja, wenn nun doch mal eine Handvoll Rähmchen in Münster eingetroffen sind, prima !
Scheint eine seltene Spezies zu sein....

Hatte auch genug vom "wir-wissen-nix-genaues-aber-es-soll-jetzt...." gehabt, meine Bestellung (Anfang März) storniert und auf ein RAF umgeschwenkt, das konnte ich nach noch nicht mal 1 Woche abholen und fahren !!! - 

Die Jungs in Münster konnten an der Situatuion auch wenig und haben prima geholfen .


----------



## BigMounty (10. Juli 2020)

_Hagen_ schrieb:


> Tja, wenn nun doch mal eine Handvoll Rähmchen in Münster eingetroffen sind, prima !
> Scheint eine seltene Spezies zu sein....
> 
> Hatte auch genug vom "wir-wissen-nix-genaues-aber-es-soll-jetzt...." gehabt, meine Bestellung (Anfang März) storniert und auf ein RAF umgeschwenkt, das konnte ich nach noch nicht mal 1 Woche abholen und fahren !!! -
> ...



Evtl. eine dumme Frage , aber was ist ein RAF?
Kenne  die Abkürzung oder Marke nicht in Verbindung mit Mountainbikes.
Interessiert mich wirklich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sushi1976 (10. Juli 2020)

BigMounty schrieb:


> Evtl. eine dumme Frage , aber was ist ein RAF?
> Kenne  die Abkürzung oder Marke nicht in Verbindung mit Mountainbikes.
> Interessiert mich wirklich.


Ripmo AF Alu Version ?


----------



## BigMounty (10. Juli 2020)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> Ripmo AF Alu Version ?


Ah - jetzt ja. Danke


----------



## keroson (11. Juli 2020)

Direkt verfügbar in blau und L... https://www.mount7.com/fahrradteile/rahmen/mtb-rahmen/ibis-ripmo-v2-rahmen-x2.html


----------



## Stefan H (11. Juli 2020)

Richtig, es gibt 'gute' Nachrichten! ...die erste Auslieferung der Ripmo V2 Rückstände hat begonnen...
Bitte habt Nachsicht das wir hier keine Aussagen zu einzelnen Bestell-Rückständen geben können.
Wir bitten Euch Direkt an Eure Shop's zu wenden.. 
Eins kann ich jedoch sagen...das warten hat sich gelohnt bzw. wird sich lohnen. 
Wir haben bereits das erste Ripmo V2 Custom-Bike aufgebaut..  ->


----------



## Stefan H (11. Juli 2020)




----------



## MaxBas (18. Juli 2020)

würde mittlerweile wohl auch grau nehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tgs (18. Juli 2020)

MaxBas schrieb:


> würde mittlerweile wohl auch grau nehmen


Ja, schaut live edel aus und glizert sogar etwas in der Sonne.
Ich würde mich an dem Grau definitiv weniger schnell satt sehen.


----------



## MaxBas (18. Juli 2020)

gibt es eigentlich einen Grund zum dpx2 zu greifen? hat zufällig jemand den Link parat zu dem Interview in dem sie erklären warum sie den performance dpx2 verwenden?


----------



## kultsonic (21. September 2020)

Hi zusammen, habe auch endlich den Rahmen bekommen und aufgebaut. Auch schon meine 4. Ausfahrt und bin mehr als begeistert und überlege sogar mein Nomad zu verkaufen. 

Ich habe mir auch eine Form erstellen lassen, und zwar für das Unterrohr mit Tretlager. Schaut es euch mal an, wer Interesse hat kann sich ja per PN melden. Das ding ist auch Glasfaser und mit Moosgummi nochmal geschützt. Kostenpunkt ist so bei 50 Euro. Somit sollte auch in Finale und Davos nichts passieren. 

Ride on 
Theo


----------



## MaxBas (21. September 2020)

Gratuliere zum Bike. 
magst du deine Eindrücke schildern. Mich würde sehr interessieren wie spritzig es im Antritt ist.


----------



## lhampe (21. September 2020)

Hallo, hat jemand den Fox  X2 Dämpfer in seinem Ripmo. Welchen Code hat der Dämpfer?


----------



## kultsonic (22. September 2020)

MaxBas schrieb:


> Gratuliere zum Bike.
> magst du deine Eindrücke schildern. Mich würde sehr interessieren wie spritzig es im Antritt ist.


Hallo Max, 
mega, wie ich oben schon geschrieben haben, das ding ist einfach geil. Bergauf eine Rakete und bergab spricht ja die Geo für sich. Also genau das was ich gesucht habe. Mit dem Hightower bin ich nie glücklich geworden, also Bergauf, für die Hometrails. Bergab ist das Hightower mega gut, aber ich wollte eins was alles kann und das ist das Ripmo. Bin echt am überlege ob ich das Nomad nicht verkaufen soll, ich warte aber jetzt nochmal was und teste es weiter. 
ride on 
theo


----------



## MaxBas (22. September 2020)

Klingt richtig gut. Stehe zwischen dem Ripmo und dem neuen Trance X 29 advanced. 
Beide nicht verfügbar aktuell  Wie lange musstest du warten?


----------



## AMDude (22. September 2020)

kultsonic schrieb:


> Hallo Max,
> mega, wie ich oben schon geschrieben haben, das ding ist einfach geil. Bergauf eine Rakete und bergab spricht ja die Geo für sich. Also genau das was ich gesucht habe. Mit dem Hightower bin ich nie glücklich geworden, also Bergauf, für die Hometrails. Bergab ist das Hightower mega gut, aber ich wollte eins was alles kann und das ist das Ripmo. Bin echt am überlege ob ich das Nomad nicht verkaufen soll, ich warte aber jetzt nochmal was und teste es weiter.
> ride on
> theo


Das kann ich ja dann hoffentlich auch bald mal schreiben! 

Ich habe ebenfalls ein HT v1 und ein Nomad v4, und bin gerade dabei mein Nomad zu verkaufen (in freudiger Erwartung auf das Ripmo). 
Ich komme zwar auch mit dem HT sehr gut bergauf zu Recht, aber besser geht ja immer! 
Leider führt wohl die aktuelle Situation mit den Waldbränden dazu, dass sich die Rahmen bzw. Kits noch etwas verzögern (noch mindestens 6 Wochen )


----------



## kultsonic (23. September 2020)

MaxBas schrieb:


> Klingt richtig gut. Stehe zwischen dem Ripmo und dem neuen Trance X 29 advanced.
> Beide nicht verfügbar aktuell  Wie lange musstest du warten?


Frag mal beim Mountainlove.de an, dort habe ich meinen her.


----------



## kultsonic (23. September 2020)

AMDude schrieb:


> Das kann ich ja dann hoffentlich auch bald mal schreiben!
> 
> Ich habe ebenfalls ein HT v1 und ein Nomad v4, und bin gerade dabei mein Nomad zu verkaufen (in freudiger Erwartung auf das Ripmo).
> Ich komme zwar auch mit dem HT sehr gut bergauf zu Recht, aber besser geht ja immer!
> Leider führt wohl die aktuelle Situation mit den Waldbränden dazu, dass sich die Rahmen bzw. Kits noch etwas verzögern (noch mindestens 6 Wochen )


Ja das stimmt, die machen derzeit nichts, bzw. können auch nicht. ist echt schlimm. ich bin auch immer beruflich dort und meine Partner sind alle zu hause und teilweise gibt es das schon nicht mehr :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaxBas (24. September 2020)

Manchmal geht es schnell.
Ein Rahmen ist gefunden und bestell.


----------



## MaxBas (24. September 2020)

Jetzt stellt sich die alte Frage:
a) alles abkleben
b) Unterrohr und Oberrohr
c) ne lass ma'


----------



## kultsonic (25. September 2020)

MaxBas schrieb:


> Manchmal geht es schnell.
> Ein Rahmen ist gefunden und bestell.


Wo?


----------



## kultsonic (25. September 2020)

MaxBas schrieb:


> Jetzt stellt sich die alte Frage:
> a) alles abkleben
> b) Unterrohr und Oberrohr
> c) ne lass ma'


schau meins an, kannst gerne einen schutz haben, muss ich dir dann machen.


----------



## MaxBas (25. September 2020)

kultsonic schrieb:


> Wo?


Go Cycle. Sehr nette und freundliche Beratung. Gibt einen grauen Rahmen mit 2021 X2 und 2021 Fox 36


----------



## MaxBas (25. September 2020)

kultsonic schrieb:


> schau meins an, kannst gerne einen schutz haben, muss ich dir dann machen.


Danke für das nette ANgebot. Ich überlege es mir. An den letzten beiden Rahmen hatte ich Invisframe FOlie. Habe aber nicht soo große Lust, vielleicht probiere ich DYEDBro diesmal


----------



## Nikolaj87 (3. Oktober 2020)

Hallo,

ich hätte mal ein paar Fragen an die Ripmo Fahrer:

Wie schlägt sich das Ding auf härteren Strecken - steile Sachen, Steinfelder, so der Stil Finale Ligure? 
Fährt es sich da wie nen vollwertiges Enduro?

Kann da jemand was zu sagen - vielen Dank!
LG
Nikolaj


----------



## kultsonic (4. Oktober 2020)

Nikolaj87 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich hätte mal ein paar Fragen an die Ripmo Fahrer:
> 
> ...


Hola, also wenn man das Ibis Team so sieht, läuft es gut. Die fahren das doch in der EWS 
viele grüße


----------



## MaxBas (8. Oktober 2020)

Das stimmt sicher, aber Ibis hat auch nichts Größeres fürs EWS Team.
Ich würde sagen das  Ripmo ist ein echter Allrounder, insbesondere im Vergleich zu den aktuellen Vollblut-Enduros wie Enduro29, Mega 20, Altitude 29 oder Raaw.  Mit allen Vor- und Nachteilen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaxBas (8. Oktober 2020)

So, es geht langsam los. LRS steht, 203er Scheiben sind auch dran. Hoffentlich schaffe ich es heute den Rahmen abzukleben um dann schnell aufzubauen.


----------



## kultsonic (8. Oktober 2020)

MaxBas schrieb:


> So, es geht langsam los. LRS steht, 203er Scheiben sind auch dran. Hoffentlich schaffe ich es heute den Rahmen abzukleben um dann schnell aufzubauen.
> Anhang anzeigen 1129565


Nice, wo hast du die Felgen her? gibt es die schon in den Silber?
Zu deinem Post, wegen dem EWS, bin ich bei dir, aber es scheint ja zu reichen. ich werde es mir weiter ansehen und wenn ich weiter so gut zurecht komme, werde ich das Nomad wohl verkaufen. was soll ich 2 Bikes rum liegen haben, wenn eins reicht.


----------



## Slevin_Kelevra (9. Oktober 2020)

kultsonic schrieb:


> Nice, wo hast du die Felgen her? gibt es die schon in den Silber?
> Zu deinem Post, wegen dem EWS, bin ich bei dir, aber es scheint ja zu reichen. ich werde es mir weiter ansehen und wenn ich weiter so gut zurecht komme, werde ich das Nomad wohl verkaufen. was soll ich 2 Bikes rum liegen haben, wenn eins reicht.


In dieser Überlegung stecke ich grad auch. Ich fahre das Ripmo morgen Probe, bei gefallen will ich das Frameset mit Komponenten aus dem Nomad ergänzen.
Da du den Vergleich hast, lässt sich das Ripmo tatsächlich deutlich besser den Berg hoch bewegen? Bergab finde ich das Nomad genial, auf den Hometrails ist es mir aber zu viel für die Feierabendrunde


----------



## MaxBas (9. Oktober 2020)

kultsonic schrieb:


> Nice, wo hast du die Felgen her? gibt es die schon in den Silber?
> Zu deinem Post, wegen dem EWS, bin ich bei dir, aber es scheint ja zu reichen. ich werde es mir weiter ansehen und wenn ich weiter so gut zurecht komme, werde ich das Nomad wohl verkaufen. was soll ich 2 Bikes rum liegen haben, wenn eins reicht.



Ich hab mir den LRS von Lightwolf aufbauen lassen. Newmen A30 Carbon mit Newmen Fade 6 Loch Naben. 
Bin gespannt. Hatte noch keinen Carbon-LRS. Die Idee bei mir ist: Das Ripmo soll das eine Bike für alles sein. Bei mir heißt das leider auch teilwesie XC Trail vor der Haustür. Mit dem LRS will ich das Ripmo richtiung langhubiges Trailbike trimmen. Für Reschen etc. kommt nächstes Jahr ggf. noch ein zweiter LRS aus Alu mit dicken Reifen.


----------



## Slevin_Kelevra (9. Oktober 2020)

MaxBas schrieb:


> Ich hab mir den LRS von Lightwolf aufbauen lassen. Newmen A30 Carbon mit Newmen Fade 6 Loch Naben.
> Bin gespannt. Hatte noch keinen Carbon-LRS. Die Idee bei mir ist: Das Ripmo soll das eine Bike für alles sein. Bei mir heißt das leider auch teilwesie XC Trail vor der Haustür. Mit dem LRS will ich das Ripmo richtiung langhubiges Trailbike trimmen. Für Reschen etc. kommt nächstes Jahr ggf. noch ein zweiter LRS aus Alu mit dicken Reifen.


Warum "leider auch teilweise XC", taugt es dir dafür eher nicht?


----------



## MaxBas (9. Oktober 2020)

Hab mich doch fürs abkleben entschieden und nach Ansicht der knapp 30! Einzelteile ist mir die Lust gründlich vergangen 

Jetzt ist das Ding da und ich werde es wohl zähneknirschend machen und mir wieder einmal sagen. Nie wieder!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaxBas (9. Oktober 2020)

Matthias1971 schrieb:


> Warum "leider auch teilweise XC", taugt es dir dafür eher nicht?


Mir taugen XC Trails grundsätzlich nicht so sehr  Damit meine ich Trails , die er flacher sind und auf denen es ständig hoch und runter geht. Mit dem Coal war das echt nix. Denke, dass das Ripmo durch den DW Link deutlich besser passt.


----------



## kultsonic (9. Oktober 2020)

Matthias1971 schrieb:


> In dieser Überlegung stecke ich grad auch. Ich fahre das Ripmo morgen Probe, bei gefallen will ich das Frameset mit Komponenten aus dem Nomad ergänzen.
> Da du den Vergleich hast, lässt sich das Ripmo tatsächlich deutlich besser den Berg hoch bewegen? Bergab finde ich das Nomad genial, auf den Hometrails ist es mir aber zu viel für die Feierabendrunde


JA lässt es sich, das Nomad fand ich schon viel viel besser als das HT (warum auch immer) aber das Ripmo geht ab. echt cool GEO. Bin gespannt was du sagst.


----------



## kultsonic (9. Oktober 2020)

Matthias1971 schrieb:


> Warum "leider auch teilweise XC", taugt es dir dafür eher nicht?


doch doch, kannst mega touren mit fahren. bin auch sehr überrascht gewesen und ich habe noch den X2 drin.


----------



## kultsonic (9. Oktober 2020)

MaxBas schrieb:


> Mir taugen XC Trails grundsätzlich nicht so sehr  Damit meine ich Trails , die er flacher sind und auf denen es ständig hoch und runter geht. Mit dem Coal war das echt nix. Denke, dass das Ripmo durch den DW Link deutlich besser passt.


Yes you are right and you will love it. 2. LRS macht echt Sinn, habe den SL A30 von Newman drin, der kann alles. von XC bis DH.


----------



## kultsonic (9. Oktober 2020)

MaxBas schrieb:


> So, es geht langsam los. LRS steht, 203er Scheiben sind auch dran. Hoffentlich schaffe ich es heute den Rahmen abzukleben um dann schnell aufzubauen.
> Anhang anzeigen 1129565


Sag mal, was wiegt der Satz, ohne Kassettte?


----------



## MaxBas (9. Oktober 2020)

kultsonic schrieb:


> Sag mal, was wiegt der Satz, ohne Kassettte?


Ich muss zu meiner Schande gestehen nicht gewogen zu haben. Der Systemlaufsatz von Newmen selbst wiegt in Carbon 1610g. Meiner hat 30g mehr wegen der 6-Bolt-Aufnahme. Hat dafür Messerspeichen statt Rundspeichen. Also so zwischen 1620g und 1640g werden ungefähr es sein.


----------



## kultsonic (9. Oktober 2020)

MaxBas schrieb:


> Ich muss zu meiner Schande gestehen nicht gewogen zu haben. Der Systemlaufsatz von Newmen selbst wiegt in Carbon 1610g. Meiner hat 30g mehr wegen der 6-Bolt-Aufnahme. Hat dafür Messerspeichen statt Rundspeichen. Also so zwischen 1620g und 1640g werden ungefähr es sein.


Ok, aber soviel unterscheid zu den Alu Felgen ist es nicht. Was ist den da der Anreiz? So ganz verstehe ich es nicht.


----------



## _Hagen_ (9. Oktober 2020)

kultsonic schrieb:


> Ok, aber soviel unterscheid zu den Alu Felgen ist es nicht. Was ist den da der Anreiz? So ganz verstehe ich es nicht.



.._ haben-wollen_ ....

(da überstimmt das limbische System schon mal das _rational-kühle _Großhirn  )


----------



## MaxBas (9. Oktober 2020)

_Hagen_ schrieb:


> .._ haben-wollen_ ....
> 
> (da überstimmt das limbische System schon mal das _rational-kühle _Großhirn  )


eher Neugier, wie sich das fährt tatsächlich. nur fürs Gewicht würde ich es nicht machen. 
ich hatte den im Mai bestellt. dann aber das Projekt Rahmen pausiert. hätte ich jetzt nochmal entschieden hätte ich wohl den newmen in alu genommen. beides fein.


----------



## MaxBas (10. Oktober 2020)

@kultsonic für welche Größe beim Kettenblatt hast du dich entschieden? schwanke zwischen 28 und 30 oval.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kultsonic (10. Oktober 2020)

MaxBas schrieb:


> @kultsonic für welche Größe beim Kettenblatt hast du dich entschieden? schwanke zwischen 28 und 30 oval.


Also ich fahre ein 32er  und normal.


----------



## MaxBas (10. Oktober 2020)

kultsonic schrieb:


> Also ich fahre ein 32er  und normal.


ich bin einfach zu weich... 😆


----------



## Slevin_Kelevra (10. Oktober 2020)

kultsonic schrieb:


> JA lässt es sich, das Nomad fand ich schon viel viel besser als das HT (warum auch immer) aber das Ripmo geht ab. echt cool GEO. Bin gespannt was du sagst.


So also wirklich schlauer bin ich jetzt nicht. Dachte ich bekäme das Carbon zur Probe, war aber das AF. Das bin ich schonmal gefahren, fühlt sich ganz gut an, aber ich wollte den Vergleich. Zudem will ich wissen wie der Carbon Rahmen live aussieht. Es mag zwar dieselbe Geo sein, aber der Alu Rahmen sagt mir nicht so sehr zu.


----------



## MaxBas (11. Oktober 2020)

Ich habe den AF Rahmen nicht in echt gesehen. Der Carbon-Rahmen gefällt mir sehr gut.  Ich bin grundsätzlich Alu gegenüber sehr positiv eingestellt. Am besten passt es, wenn ein Alu-Rahmen in Alu entworfen und umgesetzt wird wie z.B. bei Last oder Raaw. Beim Ripmo musste man in Alu eine Form nachbauen, die in Carbon erdacht wurde.  Von den Bildern her finde ich den AF Rahmen aber nicht schlecht, besonders seit das Gusset unten weg ist.


----------



## Mr.A (11. Oktober 2020)

was ich bei meinem AF Rahmen schade finde ist, die mM nach grausige Zugverlegung am Unterrohr. Die Züge kommen zu weit oben raus, und sind dann im Weg, schön aussehen tut es auch nicht. Die Ausgänge hatte man locker ein paar Zentimeter nach unten verlegen können. Beim C Rahmen definitiv schöner gelöst.


----------



## Slevin_Kelevra (11. Oktober 2020)

Ja genau, das sind so ein paar Kleinigkeiten und es stellt sich bei mir nicht der Haben Will Effekt ein. Aber nichts destotrotz ist die AF Variante bestimmt auch ein Top Bike mit einem sehr guten PL Verhältnis


----------



## kultsonic (11. Oktober 2020)

Matthias1971 schrieb:


> Ja genau, das sind so ein paar Kleinigkeiten und es stellt sich bei mir nicht der Haben Will Effekt ein. Aber nichts destotrotz ist die AF Variante bestimmt auch ein Top Bike mit einem sehr guten PL Verhältnis


ja schade, das es nicht geklappt hat. ich kann nur sagen, ich finde das Ibis sehr sehr edel.


----------



## Slevin_Kelevra (11. Oktober 2020)

kultsonic schrieb:


> ja schade, das es nicht geklappt hat. ich kann nur sagen, ich finde das Ibis sehr sehr edel.


Mir gefällt der Carbon Rahmen auch sehr gut. Würde ihn nur mal gerne live sehen bevor ich bestelle 😌 das AF fährt sich auf jeden Fall gut


----------



## odoubleyou (12. Oktober 2020)

Am Wochenende zusammen gebaut und  am Sonntag ne Einrollrunde gefahren.
sehr vielversprechend das ganze.
Teileliste:
RIPMO V2 Large
Fox 36 Grip 2 160mm
X2 2021er
Fox Transfer 175mm
Sattel SM Ergon Enduro
Bremse Trickstuff Direttissima , Dächle Discs 223/203
Antrieb Sram X01 10-52, Kettenblatt 28er Garbaruk Oval
Lenker /Vorbau Race Face Next , Turbine 50mm
Griffe Odi Elite Pro
Pedale Syntace
Laufräder Syntace C33i mit Industrie Nine Hydra , Reifen Butcher T7, Eliminator T7


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Slevin_Kelevra (12. Oktober 2020)

Nette Bremsen und Scheiben Kombination, damit bekommst auch deinen Bus gebremst 😄


----------



## MaxBas (12. Oktober 2020)

@odoubleyou gratuliere! Feiner Aufbau. Wäre auf Dein Feedback zur Reifenkombi und zum 28 Blatt gespannt.
Wollte eigentlich auch gestein Nacht fertig werden. Musste dann aber leider feststellen, dass Ibis 160mm PM am Rahmen hat. Hab vorher nicht nachgeschaut und bin von 180 ausgegangen. Warum auch 160 an einem 29er Enduro?

Muss also auf den Adapter warten und hab in dem Zuge auch eine Achse für die Fox 36 bestellt ohne den Schnellspanner. 

Habe gerade gesehen, dass Bikeyoke ein kostenloses Upgrade für die Revive 1.0 anbetet. Vielleicht mache ich das und stecke solange die 125mm Ersatzstütze ins Bike


----------



## MaxBas (17. Oktober 2020)

gestern Nacht wurde es fertig 🎉
Vielleicht schaffe ich heute Fotos. Morgen dann hoffentlich erste Probefahrt.


----------



## MaxBas (19. Oktober 2020)

Da ist es!
Cockpit und Gabelschaftlänge müssen sich noch finden in den nächsten Wochen.


----------



## kultsonic (19. Oktober 2020)

MaxBas schrieb:


> Da ist es!
> Cockpit und Gabelschaftlänge müssen sich noch finden in den nächsten Wochen.
> Anhang anzeigen 1135718


Glückwunsch zur 🚀🚀🚀


----------



## Wandlerin (22. Oktober 2020)

An die Ripmo V2 Fahrer: welche Rahmengröße fahrt ihr denn bei welcher Körpergröße (und welcher Schrittlänge)??

Jemand auch einen Vergleich zu Santa Cruz oder noch besser zum Liteville 301 ab MK 12?

Danke schon mal vorab und wirklich schöne Aufbauten!!!

Biene


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kultsonic (22. Oktober 2020)

Wandlerin schrieb:


> An die Ripmo V2 Fahrer: welche Rahmengröße fahrt ihr denn bei welcher Körpergröße (und welcher Schrittlänge)??
> 
> Jemand auch einen Vergleich zu Santa Cruz oder noch besser zum Liteville 301 ab MK 12?
> 
> ...


Hi Biene, 
ich fahre M und bin 170cm groß oder klein   und habe noch ein Nomad in M. Passt alles super.

viele Grüße
theo


----------



## DerBube (22. Oktober 2020)

Abend, ich fahre das Ripmo in L bei 1,79m und einer Schrittlänge von 86cm.


----------



## Wandlerin (22. Oktober 2020)

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten. Ich Frage deshalb weil auf dem Datenblatt vom Ripmo z.B beim L 475 mm angegebenen sind.
Und sich das schon ziemlich"sportlich" liest.

Biene


----------



## odoubleyou (22. Oktober 2020)

Ja ist ziemlich lang


----------



## Mr.A (22. Oktober 2020)

wie groß bist du den @Wandlerin ? Ich hab bei 1,72 das Ripmo (AF ) in M , das passt super.


----------



## MaxBas (23. Oktober 2020)

Hi, ich bin 176 und fahre M. Passt für mich sehr gut. Ist auch so schon recht viel Fahrrad. Für mich ist es eher ein langhubiges Trailbike, dass (auch) zum Spielen da ist.


----------



## Mr.A (23. Oktober 2020)

dein V2 sieht schon unverschämt gut aus. Finde das von den Proportionen her die M Rahmen am stimmigsten sind. Was wiegt es den ?


----------



## Wandlerin (23. Oktober 2020)

Eigentlich sucht mein Freund ein neues Bike, obwohl er mit seinem Liteville 301 MK 12 (mein ich) "zufrieden" ist, kann es ja noch besseres geben...
Er hat das 301 in XL, was erstmal riesig aussieht, aber anscheinend passt. Er ,184 mit 93 Schrittlänge hat erst vor einem Jahr upgegradet auf FOX 36 mit 180 mm Federweg ("bohh ist die toll") und fährt damit von Tour bis Trail alles (meiner Meinung nach overdressed, aber wenn das Spielzeug soviel können muß, auch wenn's das Kind gar nicht ausfahren kann...).

Ist das eigentlich normal bei Männern, dass die dann nur noch von Geometrie und Santa Cruz oder doch besser Pivot oder doch besser Liteville oder doch besser Ibis oder oder oder reden ??

VG Biene


----------



## Slevin_Kelevra (23. Oktober 2020)

Wandlerin schrieb:


> Ist das eigentlich normal bei Männern, dass die dann nur noch von Geometrie und Santa Cruz oder doch besser Pivot oder doch besser Liteville oder doch besser Ibis oder oder oder reden ??
> 
> VG Biene


Völlig normal  meine bessere Hälfte ist hier zwar nicht angemeldet aber stimmt dir in allen Punkten zu


----------



## MaxBas (23. Oktober 2020)

Mr.A schrieb:


> dein V2 sieht schon unverschämt gut aus. Finde das von den Proportionen her die M Rahmen am stimmigsten sind. Was wiegt es den ?


meins? Wenn ja, danke!
um ehrlich zu sein, ich hab es nicht gewogen. tippe auf 14 Kg. Das ist hier ist mein Limit der Unvernunft. Wenn es jemand wirklich wissen will dann ginge noch was mit XTR Kassette, Carbonlenker, leichteren Pedalen, Griffen und Sattel. 
Da bin ich aber raus. 
Heute zweite Ausfahrt, und dann leider gleich der Freilauf defekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.A (23. Oktober 2020)

ja deines. 
Das mit dem Freilauf ist extrem ärgerlich.


----------



## MaxBas (23. Oktober 2020)

ja das Stimmt. hatte in den letzen 5 Jahren mit 3 DT Swiss Laufradsätzen genau 0 Probleme. Aber es musste ja was Neues und Leiseres her 🤔


----------



## Mr.A (23. Oktober 2020)

scheint bei newmwn leider auch kein Einzelfall zu sein. Finde meine 350er Naben am Hardtail auch besser als die newmen am BC loamer . Laufen leichtgängiger und sind auch leiser.


----------



## MaxBas (20. November 2020)

Die neunen Fade Naben sind fast Geräuschlos. Im Gelände übertötne die Fahrgeräusche due Nabengeräusche. Finde ich sehr cool.


----------



## jedy (22. November 2020)

hallo an alle ibis fahrer.

überlege ein ibis ripmo v2 zu kaufen

aus meinem alten fahrrad habe ich noch eine fox 36 hsc/lsc. allerdings hat die noch 51mm rake. ibis empfiehlt ja eigentlich 44mm.

gibt es hier erfahrungen mit 51mm oder wird das zu kippelig. was meint ihr?

danke vorab und einen schönen sonntag

daniel


----------



## odoubleyou (22. November 2020)

Ich persönlich hab beide Vorläufe getestet und merke keinen Unterschied .
Da gibt es sicher Fahrer die empfindlicher sind und es merken , ich gehöre aber nicht dazu .
Gruß


----------



## Benni1985 (22. November 2020)

Hi zusammen, weiß zufällig jemand ob es das Ripmo V1 noch zu guten Preisen gibt? Cheers!


----------



## jedy (24. November 2020)

So, ich gehe jetzt auch unter die Ripmo v2 Jünger. Rahmen ist bestellt.

Wurde ein XL in Bug Zapper Blue mit dem X2.

Da mein letzter Rahmen schon ein paar Gebrauchsspuren hatte, vor allem an den Kettenstreben, überlege ich dieses Mal doch auch ein paar Ecken abzukleben.

Bei easy frame gibt es glänzend und matte Sets. Hat hier jemand Erfahrungen mit der Farbe und einem der Sets?

Zweite Frage: Passt in einen XL Rahmen eine große Fidlock?


----------



## MaxBas (24. November 2020)

ich hab an meinem grauen Rahmen ride wrap in glänzend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## odoubleyou (25. November 2020)

Blauer Rahmen -glänzende Folie 
Glänzender Lack - glänzende Folie


----------



## jedy (25. November 2020)

super, danke euch!


----------



## MaxBas (25. November 2020)

Die ersten Fahten sind sehr vielversprechend. Das Verhältnis von Effizienz und Spritzgkeit zu Bergabperformance und Komfort ist wirklich gut!

Ich hab aber mehr Probleme als sonst das Bike auf mich einzustellen und aktuell bekomme ich noch Rückenschmerzen, die ich sonst nicht habe beim Biken. Es wird wohl noch eine Weile hin und her gehen mit der Lenkerhöhe und Kröpfung und der Sattelposition. 

Ibis empfiehlt an der 2021 36er 28 Sag. Mir kommt das sehr viel vor. Bin eher bei 24-25 und nutze trotzdem den Federweg gut. Hinten fahre ich aktuell 15mm also 30%. Wie ist das bei euch?


----------



## Rhast (25. November 2020)

Grau mit glänzendem Easy Frame.


----------



## Canyon-Freak (25. November 2020)

@Rhast wie zufrieden bist Du mit dem Mountainking am HR? Vorne hätte er mir für das Bike zu wenig Grip.


----------



## Rhast (25. November 2020)

Für meine Gegend (Pfälzer Wald) mit viel Sandstein und Wurzeln gehts bei trockenen und leicht nassen Verhältnissen richtig gut. Wenn es wirklich matschig wird dann lässt es schon zu wünschen übrig. Ist halt ein Straße/Feldweg/Trail/Enduro Kompromiss der für mich funktioniert .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kopis (26. November 2020)

Blau mit selbst zugeschnittener glänzenden 3M Folie


----------



## pinog_de (29. November 2020)

Hallo Ripmo Fans! Ich überlege mir ein Ripmo V2 zu kaufen. Bin mir aber nicht sicher ob XL passt. Ich bin 193cm bei 95cm Schrittlänge. Was mein ihr? Oder muss ich auf einen Hersteller der XXL anbietet ausweichen? Danke


----------



## DerBube (1. Dezember 2020)

Hallo, hat einer von euch von der 2021 Fox Gabel und dem X2 Dämpfer die digital ID?


----------



## Jabomania (3. Dezember 2020)

Gabel D66H

Dämpfer reich ich Dir noch nach


----------



## jedy (10. Dezember 2020)

Hi an alle,

wie viel Spacer fahrt ihr so unterm Vorbau?


----------



## Jabomania (12. Dezember 2020)

Dämpfer   D7J4


----------



## Jabomania (12. Dezember 2020)

jedy schrieb:


> Hi an alle,
> 
> wie viel Spacer fahrt ihr so unterm Vorbau?


4X 5mm Spacer

Race Turbine R Vorbau 32mm


----------



## Jabomania (12. Dezember 2020)




----------



## MAX01 (13. Dezember 2020)

Jabomania schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1167740


Schönes Bike!
Ist das Größe L?


----------



## Jabomania (13. Dezember 2020)

MAX01 schrieb:


> Schönes Bike!
> Ist das Größe L?


Danke 


Gr M  bei 178cm past perfekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MAX01 (14. Dezember 2020)

Jabomania schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> 
> Gr M  bei 178cm past perfekt


Also ich denke auch gerade darüber nach ein Ripmo zu kaufen, lt. HP von Ibis wäre ja mit meinen 169cm auch Größe M empfohlen.
Selbst in Small ist das Ripmo aber immerhin vom Reach eine Spur länger als mein Rallon (430mm), so dass mir die 460mm in Medium doch schon sehr lang vorkommen.

Ist hier jmd mit einem Ripmo V2, der auch so ca. 165-170cm groß ist und mir einen guten Rat geben kann?


----------



## Mr.A (14. Dezember 2020)

also ich bin minimal größer (172) und mir passt das AF in gr. M super, selbst mit dem 50er Vorbau. Mein Vorgängerrad hatte auch nur 432mm reach, mM  nach wirkt das Ripmo kleiner als es auf dem Papier aussieht. Also ich würde auch bei deiner Gr. M nehmen.


----------



## kopis (14. Dezember 2020)

Größe L bei 185/90 passt perfekt 👍🏻


----------



## MAX01 (14. Dezember 2020)

Hey, vielen Dank euch, dass beruhigt und bestärkt mich jetzt wieder zu Größe M.


----------



## MaxBas (15. Dezember 2020)

Das Ripmo fährt sich wirklich gut. Ich habe nur deutlich mehr Schwierigkeiten es ergonomisch einzustellen. Im Stehen passt es perfekt aber von der sitzenden Position bekomme ich Schmerzen im unteren Rücken. Hatte ich beim Biken noch nie, ist also eigentlich keine Problemzone. Wie ist das bei euch, habt zufällig jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht? v2 Gräße M bei 176cm , 15mm Spacer und 25mm Riser


----------



## Mr.A (16. Dezember 2020)

Vllt mal mehr rise + spacer testen. Habe 20mm spacer + 38mm rise...


----------



## MaxBas (16. Dezember 2020)

danke. ja hatte ich auch schon. mir kommt der Sitzwinkel sehr steil vor. ich habe das Gefühl sehr weit nach vorne geschoben zu werden. hab den Sattel schon recht weit nach hinten geschoben. Ich finde, in der Ebene kommt so auch recht viel Gewicht auf die Hände, trotz hoher Front.


----------



## cosmos (16. Dezember 2020)

MaxBas schrieb:


> danke. ja hatte ich auch schon. mir kommt der Sitzwinkel sehr steil vor. ich habe das Gefühl sehr weit nach vorne geschoben zu werden. hab den Sattel schon recht weit nach hinten geschoben. Ich finde, in der Ebene kommt so auch recht viel Gewicht auf die Hände, trotz hoher Front.


Das ist leider (manchmal) das Problem mit diesen modernen Geometrien, v.a. auf längeren flachen Abschnitten. Meiner Ansicht nach profitieren v.a. größere Fahrer von den steileren Sitzwinkeln, weil der nämlich sonst oft durch die realen sehr flachen Winkel bei weitem Stützenauszug oft zu flach wird. Immerhin hast du ein M. Das hat zwar einen 77er SW im Vergleich zum 76er beim L, dafür aber ein 3cm kürzeres Oberrohr. Du könntest demnach nochmal probieren, eine Stütze mit mehr Offset zu fahren (Vecnum hat ein paar mm, 9Point8 immerhin 25mm). Da ich fast die gleiche Körpergröße habe und ich schon länger am Ripmo interessiert bin, war das eine der Überlegungen, um zwischen M und L zu entscheiden. Ibis empfiehlt ja eigentlich L ab 173cm. Bin es aber noch nicht gefahren.


----------



## MaxBas (16. Dezember 2020)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaxBas (16. Dezember 2020)

cosmos schrieb:


> Das ist leider (manchmal) das Problem mit diesen modernen Geometrien, v.a. auf längeren flachen Abschnitten. Meiner Ansicht nach profitieren v.a. größere Fahrer von den steileren Sitzwinkeln, weil der nämlich sonst oft durch die realen sehr flachen Winkel bei weitem Stützenauszug oft zu flach wird. Immerhin hast du ein M. Das hat zwar einen 77er SW im Vergleich zum 76er beim L, dafür aber ein 3cm kürzeres Oberrohr. Du könntest demnach nochmal probieren, eine Stütze mit mehr Offset zu fahren (Vecnum hat ein paar mm, 9Point8 immerhin 25mm). Da ich fast die gleiche Körpergröße habe und ich schon länger am Ripmo interessiert bin, war das eine der Überlegungen, um zwischen M und L zu entscheiden. Ibis empfiehlt ja eigentlich L ab 173cm. Bin es aber noch nicht gefahren.


Es ist wirklich knifflig. Bergab passt M perfekt. Das Rad fährt sich unglaublich geschmeidig bergab. Ich kann es nicht anders sagen. Lässt sich super aktive fahren, muss aber nicht aktiv gefahren werden. Stabil und lebendig. Würde es nicht länger haben wollen.

Das mit dem Sitzwinkel ist nur eine Vermutung. Versuche noch mal eine höhere Front. Habe einen 38mm Riser liegen. Aber auch das hat Grenzen. Wäre zu blöd, wenn ich das nicht hinbekomme. Zur Not doch ein Bikefitting. Aber ich probiere es vorher noch etwas über die Feirtage.

Ich kann nur raten, die Räder probe zufahren. Ich habe es natürlich nicht gemacht, Pandemie, Arbeit, Bequemlichkeit. Man kennt das.

Für mich muss das Ripmo Allrounder sein - und durch die Kinematik und den  Aufbau kann es das auch. D.h. flache und wellige Trails vor der Tür, Enduro-Touren im Umland und (hoffentlich!), Reschen, Latsch etc. im Sommer. Die meisten Km kommen aber im flacheren zustande.


----------



## cosmos (16. Dezember 2020)

MaxBas schrieb:


> Es ist wirklich knifflig. Bergab passt M perfekt. Das Rad fährt sich unglaublich geschmeidig bergab. Ich kann es nicht anders sagen. Lässt sich super aktive fahren, muss aber nicht aktiv gefahren werden. Stabil und lebendig. Würde es nicht länger haben wollen.
> 
> Das mit dem Sitzwinkel ist nur eine Vermutung. Versuche noch mal eine höhere Front. Habe einen 38mm Riser liegen. Aber auch das hat Grenzen. Wäre zu blöd, wenn ich das nicht hinbekomme. Zur Not doch ein Bikefitting. Aber ich probiere es vorher noch etwas über die Feirtage.
> 
> ...


Mein olles Yeti hat einen 73er Sitzwinkel und ich hatte noch nie das Bedürfnis nach einem steileren oder danach den Sattel weit nach vorne zu schieben. Gibt andere Dinge, die mir an dem Bike nicht passen, aber der Sitzwinkel ist es definitiv nicht. Von daher ist eine Probefahrt beim Ripmo definitiv Pflicht.
Ich kenne solch steile Sitzwinkel (andere Hersteller teilweise 78 Grad und mehr) eigentlich nur vom Triathlonrahmen. Da rotiert man aber mit dem ganzen Körper um eine Achse nach vorne. Beim Bike wird nur der SW steiler gemacht. Da kann es zu Lstspitzen im Handbereich und Stauungen im Lendenwirbelbereich kommen. Auch wenn es viele mögen, kann das nicht für jeden geeignet sein. Hinzu kommt evtl auch noch dein Alter. Ich weiß ja nicht wie alt du bist, solltest du aber schon ein paar Jahre auf dem Buckel haben und dazu noch viele Jahre Bikeerfarhrung, sind deine Muskeln und Bänder auch noch nicht an diese neue Sitzposition gewöhnt. Da könnte man also auch noch was rausholen.
Für mich sind Setbackstützen aber das Mittel der Wahl, um so ein Bike auf die eigenen Bedürfnisse anzupassen. Liteville z.B. macht das ja mit der 8Pins ganz ähnlich.


----------



## MaxBas (16. Dezember 2020)

cosmos schrieb:


> Mein olles Yeti hat einen 73er Sitzwinkel und ich hatte noch nie das Bedürfnis nach einem steileren oder danach den Sattel weit nach vorne zu schieben. Gibt andere Dinge, die mir an dem Bike nicht passen, aber der Sitzwinkel ist es definitiv nicht. Von daher ist eine Probefahrt beim Ripmo definitiv Pflicht.
> Ich kenne solch steile Sitzwinkel (andere Hersteller teilweise 78 Grad und mehr) eigentlich nur vom Triathlonrahmen. Da rotiert man aber mit dem ganzen Körper um eine Achse nach vorne. Beim Bike wird nur der SW steiler gemacht. Da kann es zu Lstspitzen im Handbereich und Stauungen im Lendenwirbelbereich kommen. Auch wenn es viele mögen, kann das nicht für jeden geeignet sein. Hinzu kommt evtl auch noch dein Alter. Ich weiß ja nicht wie alt du bist, solltest du aber schon ein paar Jahre auf dem Buckel haben und dazu noch viele Jahre Bikeerfarhrung, sind deine Muskeln und Bänder auch noch nicht an diese neue Sitzposition gewöhnt. Da könnte man also auch noch was rausholen.
> Für mich sind Setbackstützen aber das Mittel der Wahl, um so ein Bike auf die eigenen Bedürfnisse anzupassen. Liteville z.B. macht das ja mit der 8Pins ganz ähnlich.


Der Sitzwinkel war für mich immer für das Knie relevant. Da bin ich empfindlich und alles um die 74  hat zu Knieschmerzen geführt. Die 75 vom Coal waren super. Wäre zu schade, wenn es nicht passen sollte. Das Verhältnis von Effizienz und Spritzigkeit zu Bergabpotenz beim Ripmo müssen andere Bikes erst mal erreichen.

Und danke, dass du den Finger in die Wunde legst. Habe mir das Ripmo zum Vierzigsten gegönnt.


----------



## Mr.A (16. Dezember 2020)

Hmm das Ripmo AF hat in M nur einen 76er SW. Kann natürlich schon sein, das das dann beim V2 nicht so gut passt. Andererseits fand ich den 77° SW am TR PAtrol sehr angenehm.
@MaxBas  würde auch Rahmen tauschen 

PS. was mir bei den Bildern von deinem Rad auffällt. Dein Sattel ist ziemlich stark nach vorne geneigt. Das wäre auch mal noch ein Ansatzpunkt diesen gerader zu stellen.


----------



## MaxBas (16. Dezember 2020)

Mr.A schrieb:


> Hmm das Ripmo AF hat in M nur einen 76er SW. Kann natürlich schon sein, das das dann beim V2 nicht so gut passt. Andererseits fand ich den 77° SW am TR PAtrol sehr angenehm.
> @MaxBas  würde auch Rahmen tauschen
> 
> PS. was mir bei den Bildern von deinem Rad auffällt. Dein Sattel ist ziemlich stark nach vorne geneigt. Das wäre auch mal noch ein Ansatzpunkt diesen gerader zu stellen.


Danke für das Angebot  
Ja, da experimentiere ich. Ich werde weiter berichten. Aber hilft alles nix, Trance X, Offering V2 und Stumpi haben alle jetzt so steile Sitzwinkel. Da bleibe ich doch lieber bei dem schönen Ripmo 
Das Switchblade 29 bin übrigens Probe gefahren und bei dem Rad kam mir der Sitzwinkel zu flach vor.
Danke für eure Tipps!


----------



## cosmos (16. Dezember 2020)

MaxBas schrieb:


> Und danke, dass du den Finger in die Wunde legst. Habe mir das Ripmo zum Vierzigsten gegönnt.


Oha, kurz vorm Ende .Das heißt vermutlich, dass du schon eine ganze Weile auf dem Bike unterwegs bist und da kann man schauen, ob man mit Gymnastik was rausholen kann. Da mehr oder weniger alle Bikes einen steileren Sitzwinkel haben, müsste man sich daran ohnehin gewöhnen. Das Switchblade hat übrigens einen 75er SW. Vielleicht hast du ja noch ein paar Täler übrig vom 40. Der DW-Link wäre ja schonmal mit an Bord.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cosmos (16. Dezember 2020)

MaxBas schrieb:


> Das Switchblade 29 bin übrigens Probe gefahren und bei dem Rad kam mir der Sitzwinkel zu flach vor.
> Danke für eure Tipps!


Oh, da war ich zu langsam. Dann vergiss die Anmerkung zum Switchblade, War ja ohnehin nicht ernst gemeint.


----------



## XLS (17. Dezember 2020)

Falls es hilft , ich fahre ein AF in L bei 176cm/SL 84


----------



## MAX01 (18. Dezember 2020)

Thx Leute, ja das hilft mir. Hatte jetzt auch mal mit ein paar Leuten aus dem Bikeshop gesprochen und der Konsens war die Empfehlung zum Größe M Rahmen. Scheinbar sind auch ab 175cm die Meisten schon auf einem Large unterwegs.


----------



## MAX01 (19. Dezember 2020)




----------



## RoryBraker (24. Dezember 2020)

Ich hatte auch schon Bescherung. 
Mein Aufbau zieht sich aber noch etwas hin. Dafür ist die Vorfreude umso länger/größer.


----------



## Ohhsaft (24. Dezember 2020)

Hi,
ich möchte mir nächstes Jahr auch ein neues Gefährt zulegen und das Ripmo ist in der engeren Auswahl. 😃
Nun wurde in mehreren Tests bemängelt dass die Züge im Rahmen klappern würden und, so wie es hier schon beschrieben wurde, dass der Kettenstrebenschutz nur unzureichend sei. 
Könnt ihr das bestätigen und wie habt ihr dauerhaft Abhilfe geschafft?
Wenn ich schon so viel ausgebe für ein Bike sollte es schon nahezu perfekt sein bzw möchte ich mich später dann nicht über solche Kleinigkeiten ärgern. 😒


----------



## BigMounty (24. Dezember 2020)

Bei mir klappern keine Züge im Rahmen und den Kettenschutz habe ich von Anfang-an mit Slappertape b.z.w. 3M Scotch 2228 Band beklebt.
Unterm Strich ist das Ripmo damit ziemlich gut gedämpft und fast geräschlos auf den Trail unterwegs. 
​


----------



## Ohhsaft (24. Dezember 2020)

Vielen Dank für die rasche Antwort. 👍🏽
Dann werde ich mich demnächst mal nach Wiesbaden aufmachen. 😃
Außerdem bin ich mir mit der Größe auch noch nicht so sicher. 176/84. Tendiere zu L, werde das aber auch bei einer Probefahrt rausfinden.
Frohe Weihnachten


----------



## _Hagen_ (26. Dezember 2020)

Ohhsaft schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich möchte mir nächstes Jahr auch ein neues Gefährt zulegen und das Ripmo ist in der engeren Auswahl. 😃
> Nun wurde in mehreren Tests bemängelt dass die Züge im Rahmen klappern würden und, so wie es hier schon beschrieben wurde, dass der Kettenstrebenschutz nur unzureichend sei.
> Könnt ihr das bestätigen und wie habt ihr dauerhaft Abhilfe geschafft?
> Wenn ich schon so viel ausgebe für ein Bike sollte es schon nahezu perfekt sein bzw möchte ich mich später dann nicht über solche Kleinigkeiten ärgern. 😒



Ahoi und Moin,

ich fahre "nur das RAF" - das mit den Züge-Rappeln bekommt man recht gut im Griff.
(auch wenn ich die Kabelführung im Rahmen schon ziemlich verflucht habe)

Tip: auch etwas Slappertape an den Ausgang/Kabelport ein-kleben, wenn du es leise haben willst.
Ggf. etwas Isolierband um Züge im Abstand von ca. 20 cm kleben, damit sie im Kabelport noch fixierter sind – falls da „noch Luft“

Denke, ist ein generelles Problem mit innenverlegten Zügen...

Kettenstrebenschutz ist m.E. ein wirkliches Desaster & Zumutung - du bekommst für die Schwinge derzeit nix passendes out-of-the-box und es ist immer eine Schnitz- oder Bastel-Lösung.

Kannst auch ein old-scool Neopren dran machen oder eine Slappertape Schlacht, oder Schützer von anderen Bikes passend schnibbeln und ankleben ....
(ich habe einen SantaC Heckler-Strebenschutz angepasst und mit Heißkleber fixiert- geht so...)

Meine Meinung: wenn du den Rahmen schützen willst - wirst du eine optisch stimmige Lösung kaum hinbekommen oder viel probieren müssen

Wenn‘s nur leise sein soll, gehste in den Baumarkt holst die Rohrisolierung und "tapest" es dir dran -
"tut's auch"  ….für einen 3,6k€ Rahmen - für mich "Augenkrebs"...

Oder es dir einfach scheixxxx-egal wie dein Carbon-Bolide vom Aufbau optisch bzw. "nach Gebrauch" ausschaut (der Lack ist wirklich „klasse“) …

Wenn das Bike dann generell nicht "Hübsch" ausschauen soll, warum dann ein IBIS ??

Gibt sicherlich Alternativen, die ähnlich gut von der Funktion sind und in einigen Details wesentlich besser durchdacht sind. Gibt doch gerade einen Test in „enduro-mtb“.
Versteh mich nicht falsch, dass RAF fährt sich klasse aber IBIS-Rahmenschutz ist „Steinzeit“, denk an Santa/Spezi Lösungen


Ciao Ciao


----------



## BigMounty (26. Dezember 2020)

_Hagen_ schrieb:


> Ahoi und Moin,
> 
> ich fahre "nur das RAF" - das mit den Züge-Rappeln bekommt man recht gut im Griff.
> (auch wenn ich die Kabelführung im Rahmen schon ziemlich verflucht habe)
> ...


Netter Text aber ich vermute mit RAF meinst Du das Alumodell.
Das Ripmo AF  ist aber was die Zugführung betrifft überhaupt nicht mit dem V1 oder V2 (Carbon) vergleichbar.
Das Carbon-Modell hat einzelne im Rahmen integrierte und durchgängige  Führungen für die jeweiligen Züge und Leitungen. Da reibt oder klappert nichts und die Verlegung klappt auch super easy.
Und Slappertabe auf der Kettenstebe funktioniert wie bei vielen anderen auch ganz gut und kann mit etwas liebe auch optisch sehr ansprechend und verarbeitet werden.
Ich kann ja bei Gelegenheit mal ein Foto von meinem V1 machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AMDude (29. Dezember 2020)

So, bin jetzt auch Mitglied im Ripmo V2 Club.
Bug Zapper Blue in XL. Basis war die Deore Ausstattung mit dem Fox Factory Upgrade. Eigentlich wollte ich ja den grauen Rahmen, aber aufgrund der Liefersituation habe ich umgeschwenkt. Live sieht das Blau aber ziemlich nice aus, und die Verarbeitung ist top und edel (bis auf den etwas mickrigen Kettenstrebenschutz).

Folgende Upgrades habe ich noch durchgeführt:

Bremse (Magura MT7, vo/hi 203mm)
Cockpit (One up carbon, Race Face Turbine, Ergon GE1)
Antrieb (X01 mit GX Schaltwerk)
Hope F20 Pedale
Erste Überraschung: mit 14,8 kg relativ schwer (mein Nomad v4 XL mit 600er Feder hatte 14,9 kg, mein Hightower v1 XL wiegt 12,9kg).
Zweite Überraschung: ungewöhnliche set up Empfehlung bei meinen fahrfertig 100kg, v.a. für die Gabel, welche im Keller ungewöhnlich viel Rebound hat.
Dritte Überraschung: diese Revive! Was für eine genial fluffige Stütze (an den beiden Santas hatte ich die Reverb verbaut).

Heute war es dann so weit und es ging ab auf die Trails.
Mit dem im Vergleich zum Nomad/HT sehr steilen Sitzwinkel, lässt sich das Bike unglaublich angenehm bergauf fahren. Wobei aber das HT spritziger die Straßen/Feldwege hochgeht, was aber auch an der Reifen/Felgen-Kombi liegen mag (Magic Mary auf Newmen Advance SL A30) und/oder den aktuellen Bedingungen geschuldet ist.
Dafür ist die Traktion im technischen Uphill der Hammer. Trotz der aktuell sehr feuchten Bedingungen bietet das Ripmo massig Grip auf z.B. wurzligen Passagen.

Bergab hätte ich mir das Ripmo etwas verspielter vorgestellt. Hier ist es imo etwas näher am Nomad als am HT, mit dem man an jedem Stein abheben kann. Dafür liegt es aber wiederum viel satter auf dem Trail als das HT (Fahre das HT mit Float X und Fox 34).
Das mit dem set up hat fürs erste bestens funktioniert und hat sich gleich sehr gut angefühlt. Werde aber den Druck in der Gabel wohl doch etwas erhöhen. Was fahrt ihr so mit ca. 100kg?

Alles in allem bin ich mit dem Ripmo nach der ersten Ausfahrt sehr zufrieden und freue mich schon auf die nächsten Fahrten.


----------



## jedy (29. Dezember 2020)

@AMDude Sehr schön!   

Mein Ripmo v2 in XL ist immer noch im Aufbau. Heute kam die neue Gabel; es fehlt allerdings noch umgespeichte LR vorne (Boost-Nabe).

Überraschung heute für mich:

Meine bisher immer genutzten Standard-Schaltzuüge mit 2100mm Länge sind zu kurz. Wie ist das bei anderen XL Fahrern?


----------



## AMDude (29. Dezember 2020)

jedy schrieb:


> @AMDude Sehr schön!
> 
> Mein Ripmo v2 in XL ist immer noch im Aufbau. Heute kam die neue Gabel; es fehlt allerdings noch umgespeichte LR vorne (Boost-Nabe).
> 
> ...


Also ich hatte entweder 210cm oder 220cm Länge, aber noch gut Luft. Musste noch ein gutes Stück abschneiden.
Also entweder ist dein Zug zu kurz....oder meiner war länger als angegeben.


----------



## jedy (30. Dezember 2020)

Also mein Zug ist genau 210 cm - habe nachgemessen. Werde es mit einem Jagwire 230cm machen.


----------



## Rhast (30. Dezember 2020)

@AMDude
Bist Du schon größere Drops gefahren (so ab 0.8 aufwärts) ? Schlägt bei Dir der Hinterbau dann durch ? Ich frage weil ich bei gleichen Rahmen und ähnlichen Gewicht doch spacer nachfüttern mußte um das in den Griff zu kriegen.


----------



## AMDude (31. Dezember 2020)

Rhast schrieb:


> @AMDude
> Bist Du schon größere Drops gefahren (so ab 0.8 aufwärts) ? Schlägt bei Dir der Hinterbau dann durch ? Ich frage weil ich bei gleichen Rahmen und ähnlichen Gewicht doch spacer nachfüttern mußte um das in den Griff zu kriegen.


Bin heute mal ein paar Sprunge / Drops ins Flache mit ca. 80 cm gefahren (höher aktuell noch nicht). Der Sag-Ring war ziemlich genau am Anfang vom "Kashima-K", also keine Durchschläge.
Druck ca. 280 psi, alle Zug-/Druckstufen in der jeweils langsamsten Einstellung der Ibis-Empfehlung.


----------



## MAX01 (1. Januar 2021)

Mit diesem schönen Bike bin ich gerade ins neue Jahr gestartet. Es fährt sich echt super bergauf und liegt beim Springen auch gut in der Luft.


----------



## jedy (12. Januar 2021)

meins ist jetzt endlich auch mal einsatzbereit. hat echt lange gedauert. schöne fotos kommen später ...


----------



## Canyon-Freak (18. Februar 2021)

Falls jemand am suchen oder überlegen ist ;- )

https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1478483-ibis-ripmo-v2-carbon-2021-grosse-l 

Bitte keine Fragen, warum oder wieso verkauft wird. Habe mich nach dem Aufbau in ein anderes Bike verguckt und konnte nicht "nein" sagen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AMDude (18. Februar 2021)

Canyon-Freak schrieb:


> Falls jemand am suchen oder überlegen ist ;- )
> 
> https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1478483-ibis-ripmo-v2-carbon-2021-grosse-l
> 
> Bitte keine Fragen, warum oder wieso verkauft wird. Habe mich nach dem Aufbau in ein anderes Bike verguckt und konnte nicht "nein" sagen ...


Na jetzt sind wir aber doch gespannt was für ein Bike dich davon überzeugt hat diese Schönheit abzugeben! 
Bin immer noch ein bisschen traurig, dass es bei mir nicht mit dem grauen geklappt hat...aber nur noch ein bisschen.

Übrigens, weil ich deine Reifenwahl gerade sehe (die ich jetzt auch fahre).
Mir erschließt sich noch immer nicht, warum Ibis hier den Assegai auch am Hinterrad verbaut. Hat imo an einem Trailbike hinten nichts zu suchen, auch wenn es ein potentes Trailbike ist.
Fahre jetzt wie gesagt auch den Dissector als Exo+ am Hinterrad, und das ist bezgl. Rollwiderstand / Spritzigkeit schon ein gewaltiger unterschied. Und überraschenderweise funktioniert der auch gut im Nassen / Schlammigen, und auf griffigem Schnee. Hätte ich vom optischen Eindruck her nicht vermutet.
Am Vorderrad ist der Assegai aber mein neuer Lieblingsreifen!

Und was ich nach ein paar Wochen jetzt echt nochmal sagen muss.....einfach ein geniales Bike!

(Hatte auch mal den Reifensatz von meinem Hightower verbaut (Newmen Evolution, mit Magic Mary vo./hi., die alten Trailversionen). Damit war es dann "wirklich ein komplett anderes" Bike. Gesamtgewicht ging dann unter 14kg, und bergauf war es damit richtig flott.)


----------



## Nussketier (19. Februar 2021)

MAX01 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1179719
> Mit diesem schönen Bike bin ich gerade ins neue Jahr gestartet. Es fährt sich echt super bergauf und liegt beim Springen auch gut in der Luft.


Ist das ein Medium? Wenn ja, wie groß bist du?


----------



## MaxBas (20. Februar 2021)

Hab mein Ripmo gestern gewogen und die Kofferwaage kam auf 15Kg. Rahmen M, Lrs, Kurbel aus Carbon. Leichte Reifen ohne Inserts. XT. Wie kommt man unter 14????
Hoffe mal dass es an dem ganzen Dreck und an der Kofferwaage liegt. Die Zahl ist ja eigentlich egal, wundert mich aber doch.
Die Fahreigenschaften in einem Wort:  smooth


----------



## StuggiKyuss (20. Februar 2021)

MaxBas schrieb:


> Hab mein Ripmo gestern gewogen und die Kofferwaage kam auf 15Kg. Rahmen M, Lrs, Kurbel aus Carbon. Leichte Reifen ohne Inserts. XT. Wie


Ich komm auch auf 15,0kg, Ripmo V1in XL mit Alufelgen, EagleGX, 2x Assegai, die große OneUp Pumpe mit EDC Toolkit, OneUp Alupedale... kann also eigentlich nur der Dreck sein ☺️


----------



## AMDude (20. Februar 2021)

MaxBas schrieb:


> Hab mein Ripmo gestern gewogen und die Kofferwaage kam auf 15Kg. Rahmen M, Lrs, Kurbel aus Carbon. Leichte Reifen ohne Inserts. XT. Wie kommt man unter 14????
> Hoffe mal dass es an dem ganzen Dreck und an der Kofferwaage liegt. Die Zahl ist ja eigentlich egal, wundert mich aber doch.
> Die Fahreigenschaften in einem Wort:  smooth


Meine Kofferwaage zeigt jetzt 14,55kg (XL, Ausstattung steht weiter oben) an...wenn es sauber ist!  Reifen sind jetzt Dissector Exo+ hinten und vorne Assegai Exo.


----------



## MaxBas (20. Februar 2021)

Kann nur daran liegen, dass ich den Gabelschaft nicht gekürzt hab  vielleicht sollte es vor der morgigen Tour mal waschen 😂


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AMDude (20. Februar 2021)

MaxBas schrieb:


> Kann nur daran liegen, dass ich den Gabelschaft nicht gekürzt hab  vielleicht sollte es vor der morgigen Tour mal waschen 😂


Daran wird es liegen...vom Gabelschaft hab ich nämlich nen Zentimeter abgeknabbert!


----------



## cocooncrew (26. Februar 2021)

MaxBas schrieb:


> Hab mein Ripmo gestern gewogen und die Kofferwaage kam auf 15Kg. Rahmen M, Lrs, Kurbel aus Carbon. Leichte Reifen ohne Inserts. XT. Wie kommt man unter 14????
> Hoffe mal dass es an dem ganzen Dreck und an der Kofferwaage liegt. Die Zahl ist ja eigentlich egal, wundert mich aber doch.
> Die Fahreigenschaften in einem Wort:  smooth



Lass mal zur Gegenkontrolle, demnächst das Ripmo mit meiner Kern wiegen.
Kann mir nicht wirklich vorstellen, dass es soviel wie mein Mega wiegt


----------



## Wandlerin (26. Februar 2021)

Hoi mal wieder,

mit welchen Einstelleungen fahrt ihr denn den neuen X2 im Ripmo V2?
Die Empfehlungen von Ibis sind wohl noch für den Vorgänger, der deutlich mehr Klicks hatte.
Ach ja, der fahrer liegt Fahrfertig so um die 83 Kilo.

und danke noch für die tips, was die Größe angeht!
L bei 183 mit 93 Schrittlänge Passt!!


----------



## AMDude (26. Februar 2021)

Wandlerin schrieb:


> Hoi mal wieder,
> 
> mit welchen Einstelleungen fahrt ihr denn den neuen X2 im Ripmo V2?
> Die Empfehlungen von Ibis sind wohl noch für den Vorgänger, der deutlich mehr Klicks hatte.
> ...


Auf der Homepage findest du auch die Setup-Empfehlung für die 2021er Komponenten.
https://assets-ibiscycles-com.s3.amazonaws.com/files/2021_RipmoV2_RipmoAF-SetUp_FoxSuspension_D4.pdf


----------



## Canyon-Freak (26. Februar 2021)

Canyon-Freak schrieb:


> Falls jemand am suchen oder überlegen ist ;- )
> 
> https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1478483-ibis-ripmo-v2-carbon-2021-grosse-l
> 
> Bitte keine Fragen, warum oder wieso verkauft wird. Habe mich nach dem Aufbau in ein anderes Bike verguckt und konnte nicht "nein" sagen ...


Steht jetzt auch als Frameset zum Verkauf ;-)


----------



## Wandlerin (26. Februar 2021)

Danke für den Link 👍


----------



## MAX01 (28. Februar 2021)

Endlich sind die Bedingungen auf den Trails mal so gut gewesen, dass ein Fahrwerkssetup Sinn gemacht hat.
Das Ripmo macht schon richtig viel Spaß, ist sehr agil und verspielt auf den Trails, ohne dass ich das Gefühl hatte mehr Federweg zu benötigen.


----------



## MaxBas (4. März 2021)

Ich bin wieder beim Thema Reifen angekommen. Es wird natürlich nicht weniger als der Superkompromiss gesucht für vorne. Direkt auf der Kante, verlässlich auf den Mittelstollen ohne Angstmoment dazwischen und natürlich schön flott. Jeder braucht ein Hobby, das ist meins.

Mazza, Mary, Griffus, WP Enduro sind getestet, E13 Race, Kenda Hellkat Pro stehen jetzt an.
Bis jetzt hat MM Soft Snakeskin die Stollen vorne.


----------



## FloImSchnee (4. März 2021)

MaxBas schrieb:


> Bis jetzt hat MM Soft Snakeskin die Stollen vorne


Falls du da noch einen von den leichten dünnwandigen Snakeskin willst, musst du schnell sein -- soweit ich's gesehen habe, hat nur mehr Bike Components noch Restbestände im Abverkauf.

EDIT: ach so, du hast offenbar eh schon/noch einen.


----------



## MaxBas (4. März 2021)

Tatsächlich schade, dass es keine AM Mary mehr gibt. Schon ein echter Klepper mit der neuen Karkassen-Ordnung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaxBas (4. März 2021)

Kurze Frag, ich habe gerade den X2 Dämpfer ausgebaut um mal nachzusehen wie viel Ringe verbaut sind (einer). Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass der Hinterbau etwas schwer gängiger ist als ich es zum Beispiel von meinem Last gewohnt bin. Liegt das einfach nur an den Bushings?


----------



## kampftuete (8. März 2021)

Servus. Fahre mein AF seit einem Jahr und habe mehrere Dämpfer ausprobiert. Der Jade hatte das bereits erwähnte Problem. Danach habe ich kurz einen Superdeluxe Coil mit progressiver Feder probiert und gegen einen Superdeluxe Air getauscht. Bin die beiden abwechselnd am gleichen Tag und auf gleichen Trails gefahren. Luft hat sich viel spritziger angefühlt. (Beide haben ein LL tune). Nun habe ich aber das Problem, dass ich nicht ganz mit der Performance bei wiederholten, größeren Schlägen zufrieden bin. Habe das Gefühl, der Hinterbau gibt zu schnell zu viel Federweg frei. Bin am Wochenende das meta am 29 auf einem Trail im Vergleich gefahren und obwohl es nur 13 mm mehr hat, hat sich der Hinterbau deutlich ruhiger angefühlt. (Angeblich soll es straff abgestimmt sein) Hat jemand ein Tipp für mich? Vielleicht wie ich soetwas wie high-speed compression am superdeluxe beeinflussen kann? Oder hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem X2 und sogar Vergleiche zu anderen Dämpfern?

Mir gefällt die Spritzigkeit und auch die gute Position zum Klettern. Insgesamt ist es einfach ein gutes allround Rad. Deshalb würde ich es gerne behalten.

Vielen Dank und Grüße


----------



## kampftuete (8. März 2021)

MaxBas schrieb:


> Kurze Frag, ich habe gerade den X2 Dämpfer ausgebaut um mal nachzusehen wie viel Ringe verbaut sind (einer). Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass der Hinterbau etwas schwer gängiger ist als ich es zum Beispiel von meinem Last gewohnt bin. Liegt das einfach nur an den Bushings?


Ist beim AF auch so. Eher am Anfang des Federwegs. Woran es liegt, weiß ich leider nicht. Finde aber, dass das Rad fein anspricht.


----------



## kampftuete (8. März 2021)

MaxBas schrieb:


> Tatsächlich schade, dass es keine AM Mary mehr gibt. Schon ein echter Klepper mit der neuen Karkassen-Ordnung.


Hätte noch einen snake skin mary in soft da. Kurz getest und danach wieder runter. Super Gravity Karkasse gefällt mir besser...


----------



## MaxBas (8. März 2021)

kampftuete schrieb:


> Hätte noch einen snake skin mary in soft da. Kurz getest und danach wieder runter. Super Gravity Karkasse gefällt mir besser...


Danke. Hab noch zwei da. Sobald es trockener wird kommt der runter.


----------



## MAX01 (8. März 2021)

An meinem Ripmo scheint irgendwann in letzter Zeit das Plate unten an der Strebe weggeflogen zu sein.
Habe um 19:30 ne Mail an Ibis geschrieben und 40min später schon eine nette Antwort gehabt mit einer Zusage mir ein neues Plate und Lack zukommen zu lassen.


----------



## bh46 (10. März 2021)

kampftuete schrieb:


> Ist beim AF auch so. Eher am Anfang des Federwegs. Woran es liegt, weiß ich leider nicht. Finde aber, dass das Rad fein anspricht.


Ich habe das bei meinem Ripmo V1 auch beobachtet. 
In der oberen Wippe sind Kugellager verbaut. Die  Kugellager sind bei mir nach 1 Jahr mittelmäßigem Gebrauch bereits etwas schwer gägnig. Vielleicht liegt es daran.
Ich habe die Lager noch nicht getauscht, werde das aber demnächst machen.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Wandlerin (11. April 2021)

Nochmal das Thema Fahrwerkeinstellungen🚴

Wieweit seid ihr von den Ibis Empfehlungen für die 2021 FOX 36 und FOX X2 abgewichen?

Wir versuchen gerade die "optimalen" Einstellungen für die Wurzel und Kanten Anteile auf den Trailer zu finden🙂

Eher Richtung plüschig.

Also vor allem die High und Lowspeed Compression betreffend.

Sag und Rebound passen schon Mal.

Euch noch einen schönen Sonntag

Danke


----------



## Elkoepi (23. Mai 2021)

Hi. @Wandlerin . Fährst du eher das Setup von Ibis oder von Fox? Bin gerade auch am testen. Dämpfer passt soweit aber mit Gabel bin ich noch nicht richtig mit warm geworden. Gabelsetup Aktuell bei 91 kg im Adamskostüm bei 84 psi, hsr 8, lsr 8, Compression gemäß Fox.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wandlerin (23. Mai 2021)

Laut meinem Freund für Fluffig ohne durchzuschlagen bei 82Kg
FOX X 2 , 2021
210psi, LSC 14, HSC 6, LSR 12, HSR 7.
Jeweils von geschlossen gezählt.

FOX 36 Grip2 , 2021 mit 170mm Airshaft
1 Volumenspacer,
70psi für so 28-30 % SAG in Abfahrtsposition (stehend).
LSC 14-16 (16 komplett offen), HSC 6,
LSR 14, HSR 8


Tip Top für rauhes Geläuf und Wurzelteppiche

Er hat die aktualisierten Empfehlungen von IBIS als Ausgang genommen.


----------



## Wandlerin (23. Mai 2021)

Auf der IBIS Seite unter Ripmo V2 SetUp



			https://assets-ibiscycles-com.s3.amazonaws.com/files/2021_RipmoV2_RipmoAF-SetUp_FoxSuspension_D4.pdf


----------



## AMDude (24. Mai 2021)

Elkoepi schrieb:


> Hi. @Wandlerin . Fährst du eher das Setup von Ibis oder von Fox? Bin gerade auch am testen. Dämpfer passt soweit aber mit Gabel bin ich noch nicht richtig mit warm geworden. Gabelsetup Aktuell bei 91 kg im Adamskostüm bei 84 psi, hsr 8, lsr 8, Compression gemäß Fox.


84psi wären mir zu wenig.
Ich wiege ebenfalls 91kg, und ich fahre die Gabel mit 95psi, mit HSR 6, LSR9, HSC/LSC 5, bei ca. 30% sag.


----------



## RoryBraker (3. Juni 2021)

Nach langer Verzögerung ist mein Ripmo V2 jetzt endlich fahrbereit.


----------



## Wandlerin (9. August 2021)

Gibt es schon Erfahrungen mit den Lagern am V2 was Haltbarkeit und Pflege angeht?
Grüße
Biene


----------



## Elkoepi (11. August 2021)

Hallo. Welchen Flaschenhalter und Flasche nutzt ihr am V2? Bislang nur vom Arundel Seitenlader gelesen das der passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jedy (11. August 2021)

nutze eine fidlock 590


----------



## Wandlerin (11. August 2021)

Im V2 meines Freundes ist eine Camelbak Podium mit 700ml in einem Specialized Zee Cage II nutzbar.


----------



## AMDude (11. August 2021)

jedy schrieb:


> nutze eine fidlock 590


Die fahre ich auch. Aber Achtung, bei mir hat die Flasche im Bogen des Unterrohrs die Lackierung beschädigt. Hab die Stelle jetzt mit Folie abgeklebt. 
Evtl. hilft hier auch das Gravity Kit, den es separat zu kaufen gibt.


----------



## Wandlerin (11. August 2021)

Die Optik täuscht etwas, der Dämpfer Flaschenabstand reicht (ca. 4mm).


----------



## StuggiKyuss (12. August 2021)

AMDude schrieb:


> Die fahre ich auch. Aber Achtung, bei mir hat die Flasche im Bogen des Unterrohrs die Lackierung beschädigt. Hab die Stelle jetzt mit Folie abgeklebt.
> Evtl. hilft hier auch das Gravity Kit, den es separat zu kaufen gibt.


Ich hab den Tune Rechtsträger, geht auch gut, aber ich hab auch noch die OneUp EDC Pumpe am Flaschenhalter, dadurch kommt dieser noch bisschen höher.
Flasche reibt dann am Sitzrohr, hab das deshalb abgeklebt.


----------



## Don Stefano (12. August 2021)

jedy schrieb:


> nutze eine fidlock 590


Fidlock stößt bei mir am Sitzrohr an. Die Fidlock-Folie ist drauf, trotzdem ist die Bedienung sehr fummelig.


----------



## jedy (12. August 2021)

@AMDude @Don Stefano was fahrt ihr für Rahmengrössen? Bei mir stößt da in XL nichts an


----------



## AMDude (12. August 2021)

jedy schrieb:


> @AMDude @Don Stefano was fahrt ihr für Rahmengrössen? Bei mir stößt da in XL nichts an


Ebenfalls XL.


----------



## Don Stefano (12. August 2021)

jedy schrieb:


> @AMDude @Don Stefano was fahrt ihr für Rahmengrössen? Bei mir stößt da in XL nichts an


Ich hab einen L-Rahmen, daran könnte es liegen.


----------



## Mr.A (13. August 2021)

Flaschenhalter kann ich Specialized Zee Cage uneingeschränkt empfehlen . Fidlock war mir zu fummelig, an meinen anderen Rädern mag ich den. ( Gr. M und Ripmo AF )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MAX01 (14. September 2021)

Hallo, ich habe an meinem Ripmo V2 festgestellt, dass die Bedienkraft am Shifter vergleichsweise hoch ist und gerade die aktuellen 12-fach Schaltungen dadurch schlecht funktionieren.

Ist hier jmd. auch etwas ähnliches aufgefallen?

An der Kettenstrebe macht bei innen verlegtem Zug die Zugaußenhülle einen so engen Bogen, dass trotz 1,1mm Bowdenzug eine sehr hohe Reibung entsteht. Ich habe darum die Leitung außen an der Strebe entlang verlegt, jetzt ist es besser.


----------



## StuggiKyuss (14. September 2021)

MAX01 schrieb:


> Hallo, ich habe an meinem Ripmo V2 festgestellt, dass die Bedienkraft am Shifter vergleichsweise hoch ist und gerade die aktuellen 12-fach Schaltungen dadurch schlecht funktionieren.
> 
> Ist hier jmd. auch etwas ähnliches aufgefallen?
> 
> An der Kettenstrebe macht bei innen verlegtem Zug die Zugaußenhülle einen so engen Bogen, dass trotz 1,1mm Bowdenzug eine sehr hohe Reibung entsteht. Ich habe darum die Leitung außen an der Strebe entlang verlegt, jetzt ist es besser.


Hab damit keine Probleme, Zug hab ich innen verlegt…
Hab GX Shifter und Schaltwerk.


----------



## kiwi88 (14. September 2021)

Fährt jemand das V2 mit fahrfertigen 105 kg, mit aftermarket X2 und kann mir sagen, welche Einstellungen er am Dämpfer vorgenommen hat. Der Dämpfer scheint ja da schon am Limit vom Luftdruck - nur als groben Anhaltspunkt……


----------



## Mr.Radical (15. September 2021)

Hier mein mittlerweile 2 Monate altes Ripmo V2 kurz nach dem ersten Zusammenstecken der Komponenten. Das Rad wurde ursprünglich mit SLX Kit gekauft, bis auf die Bremsen wurde von den SLX Teilen nicht's verbaut. 
Eigentlich hatte ich keinen Grund den Vorgänger (ein Banshee Rune V2) zu ersetzen, jedoch war irgendwann der Drang zu etwas Neuem einfach stärker als der tatsächliche Bedarf. Das Ripmo hat mir schon immer sehr gut gefallen und wurde überall für seine Allrounder-Qualitäten gelobt, was mir sehr wichtig ist und ich nur bestätigen kann. 
Prinzipiell bin ich mit dem aktuellen Aufbau sehr zufrieden. Eventuell werden noch größere Bremsscheiben verbaut. Obwohl das Fox Fahrwerk sehr gut funktioniert würde mich ein Öhlins-Fahrwerk reizen, die Aftermarket Preise sind mir aber aktuell viel zu hoch. Ziemlich sicher werde ich mir bald neue Laufräder aufbauen lassen, da ich mit den breiten Ibis Felgen nicht zu recht komme.


----------



## javisst44 (23. November 2021)

Anyone who rides a v2 or AF with a Fox Float X2 2021 and tried the cascade link? Is it even needed with the new X2?


----------



## BioBub (30. November 2021)

Hallo zusammen, gibt es hier Erfahrungen mit Tools zum Ein- und Auspressen der Lager und Buchsen, idealerweise inkl. aller Adapter für jegliche am Ripmo verbauten? Das Ibis-Tool gibt es soweit ich das gesehen habe, nur im US-Online Shop.


----------



## FloImSchnee (30. November 2021)

Mr.Radical schrieb:


> da ich mit den breiten Ibis Felgen nicht zu recht komme


Wie ist da jetzt die Erfahrung? (bzw. inwiefern nicht zurechtkommen?)

Und ist die Sattelüberhöhung am Bild eigentlich tatsächlich richtig, oder war da die Stütze noch zu weit draußen?


----------



## Nikolaj87 (5. Dezember 2021)

Hallo,

Wollte mal fragen ob jemand Erfahrung hat mit dem cascade link beim Ripmo v2?

Oder ob ihr mal nen Dämpfer mit mehr Hub verbaut habt? Machen ja manche beim AF mit Offset Buchsen….

Liebe Grüße


----------



## kultsonic (2. Januar 2022)

javisst44 schrieb:


> Anyone who rides a v2 or AF with a Fox Float X2 2021 and tried the cascade link? Is it even needed with the new X2?


Hi, no but I Am also interest. If you have any news about it, let me know.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kultsonic (2. Januar 2022)

Hi, fährt jemand das V2 mit einer 170 er Gabel?


----------



## LautSprecher (18. Januar 2022)

Kam jemand aktuelles zur Lieferzeit berichten? 
Geht um ein GX-Build.


----------



## Wandlerin (18. Januar 2022)

Tri-Cycles kontaktieren, als Importeur sollten diese eine Aussage machen können


----------



## LautSprecher (18. Januar 2022)

Mit Händlern bin ich schon in Kontakt. Habe eher auf jemand gehofft der/die eine Bestellung am laufen hat. Ich habe auch 9 Monate auf mein Auto gewartet und über Nacht wurde seitens Hersteller storniert - will ich nicht nochmal erleben sowas.


----------



## keihin (26. April 2022)

Von AF auf V2 umgebaut…


----------



## RoryBraker (26. April 2022)

keihin schrieb:


> Von AF auf V2 umgebaut…
> Anhang anzeigen 1466147


Sollte nach Umstellung auf Carbon nicht auch die Position für die Halterung des Repa-Ständers angepasst werden;-)? Viel Spaß mit dem V2.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keihin (26. April 2022)

Das wird überbewertet😉...ist nur mein Wasch-Ständer, am Repa-Ständer ist ein Schutz!
Spass habe ich wirklich! Fahrtechnisch ein Upgrade zum AF.


----------



## AMDude (26. April 2022)

keihin schrieb:


> Von AF auf V2 umgebaut…
> Anhang anzeigen 1466147


Mach dir gleich mal eine Folie unterhalb der Fidlock am Sitzrohr hin! Bei mir hat das wacklig-labrige Konstrukt schön den Lack und Grundierung zerstört. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Don Stefano (26. April 2022)

das muss ein XL sein, bei den kleineren passt die Fidlock gar nicht rein.


----------



## AMDude (26. April 2022)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> das muss ein XL sein, bei den kleineren passt die Fidlock gar nicht rein.


Ich hab auch ein XL. Von daher gut möglich.


----------



## keihin (26. April 2022)

AMDude schrieb:


> Mach dir gleich mal eine Folie unterhalb der Fidlock am Sitzrohr hin! Bei mir hat das wacklig-labrige Konstrukt schön den Lack und Grundierung zerstört. 🤷‍♂️


Gute Idee...mach`ich...ist ein XL!


----------



## F1o (10. Juni 2022)

Servus zusammen.
Ich bin nach 2 Jahren V1 jetzt auf V2 umgestiegen. Alles läuft tiptop, bis auf einen der wenigen Kritikpunkte die es gibt beim Ripmo; klappernde Züge!
Ansonsten wäre das bike absolut leise. Wie habt ihr das Problem gelöst?


----------



## AMDude (10. Juni 2022)

F1o schrieb:


> Servus zusammen.
> Ich bin nach 2 Jahren V1 jetzt auf V2 umgestiegen. Alles läuft tiptop, bis auf einen der wenigen Kritikpunkte die es gibt beim Ripmo; klappernde Züge!
> Ansonsten wäre das bike absolut leise. Wie habt ihr das Problem gelöst?


Ich hab es damit gemacht:








						YT EU - German
					

cable plug set Decoy MK1 & MK2




					www.yt-industries.com
				



Danach war und ist Ruhe!


----------



## F1o (11. Juni 2022)

Cool danke.
Ich nehme an dazu müssen alle Züge nochmal raus und durch diese Hülsen eingefädelt werden??


----------



## AMDude (14. Juni 2022)

F1o schrieb:


> Cool danke.
> Ich nehme an dazu müssen alle Züge nochmal raus und durch diese Hülsen eingefädelt werden??


Das bleibt bei der Lösung leider nicht aus.
Alternativ kannst du ja die Leitungen in beide Richtungen rein- bzw. rausschieben, mit Textilband umwickeln, und wieder in die ursprüngliche Position bringen. Danach sollte auch Ruhe sein. 
Bei mir hatte damals hauptsächlich die Bremsleitung am Austritt des Hauptrahmens geklappert.


----------



## BioBub (1. Juli 2022)

Da es hier eindeutig noch zu wenig Bilder im Thread gibt…


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Stefano (1. Juli 2022)

BioBub schrieb:


> Da es hier eindeutig noch zu wenig Bilder im Thread gibt…


Bissl Text wäre auch schön. Welche Rahmengröße, KS-Schutz etc. sind da dran?


----------



## BioBub (2. Juli 2022)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Bissl Text wäre auch schön. Welche Rahmengröße, KS-Schutz etc. sind da dran?


Das stimmt, gerne:
1. Rahmengröße L (bin 190/90 SL und habe mich entgegen den Hersteller-Empfehlungen für die kleinere Größe entschieden)
2. Kettenstrebenschutz ist VHS 2.0 Slapper Tape + an den exponierten Stellen nahe Kettenblatt habe ich zusätzlich normales Slapper Tape geklebt.
3. Kettenführung+BashGuard: OneUp BashGuide v2
4. Schutzblech: Mudhugger short 
5. Die Lyrik habe ich von 160 auf 170mm getravelt, fährt sich m.E. richtig gut, mir gefällt die höhere Front und das höhere Tretlager macht sich nicht negativ bemerkbar.


----------



## Don Stefano (2. Juli 2022)

Ich fände ein höheres Tretlager auch besser, hab mich aber noch nicht getraut die Gabel zu traveln. Fahre auch L bei 185cm und finde das Rad eher kurz. Den Dämpfer hab ich nach dem Service 40PSI mehr gegeben. Vorher hat er sehr viel Federweg gebraucht, ist aber nicht fühlbar durchgeschlagen. Hab schon meinen 2ten KS-Schutz 'verloren'.

Wie hat das mit der Fidlock-Flasche funktioniert? Bei mir ist sie mit der unveränderten Original-Galterung am Rahmen angestanden.


----------



## Wandlerin (2. Juli 2022)

Flaha: Specialized ZeeCage II


----------



## Wandlerin (2. Juli 2022)

Hallo,

schon jemand hier im Forum auch damit Erfahrung gemacht?

https://www.mtbr.com/threads/shifter-cable-stuck-in-ripmo-frame.1120557/ 

Danke 
Biene


----------



## Don Stefano (2. Juli 2022)

Gottseidank noch nicht. Habe aber auch nicht geprüft, ob die Züge noch sich noch bewegen lassen.
Die Amis fluchen ja über die generell innenliegenden Züge, ich würde eher die Konstruktion mit nach oben gerichteten Ausgängen dafür verantwortlich machen. Würden diese nach unten zeigen, könnte der Dreck einfach wieder rauslaufen.


----------



## BioBub (3. Juli 2022)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Ich fände ein höheres Tretlager auch besser, hab mich aber noch nicht getraut die Gabel zu traveln. Fahre auch L bei 185cm und finde das Rad eher kurz. Den Dämpfer hab ich nach dem Service 40PSI mehr gegeben. Vorher hat er sehr viel Federweg gebraucht, ist aber nicht fühlbar durchgeschlagen. Hab schon meinen 2ten KS-Schutz 'verloren'.
> 
> Wie hat das mit der Fidlock-Flasche funktioniert? Bei mir ist sie mit der unveränderten Original-Galterung am Rahmen angestanden.


Rad ist definitiv - vor allem im Vergleich zu modernen Geos - relativ kurz, ist am Ende wohl Geschmackssache. Ich hatte die Möglichkeit dieses Jahr beim BIKE-Festival einige andere Enduros (Altitude, Tyee, Slash) zu testen und war am Ende noch mehr überzeugt davon, dass das Ripmo das optimale Bike für mich ist. 

Mit dem Kettenstrebenschutz hatte ich bisher noch keine Probleme, Federweg wird tatsächlich auch bei mir viel gebraucht. Vermutlich könnte da der Cascade Link mit mehr Progression hinten raus was bringen, dafür bin ich aber aktuell noch zu geizig. 

Bzgl. Fidlock: Funktioniert bestens mit der Thirstmaster 4000 (600ml) von YT (https://www.yt-industries.com/de/pr...stmaster/346/thirstmaster-4000-einzelflasche/).


----------



## Wandlerin (4. Juli 2022)

Don Stefano 

Nach dem ersten verlorenen Schutzblech würde das zweite zusätzlich mit 3 Kabelbindern befestigt und noch ein paar cm Slappertape als Verlängerung angebracht.


----------



## kiwi88 (4. Juli 2022)

Musste bei meinem jetzt auch ein Provisorium schaffen. Das neue werde ich dann mit folieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Stefano (4. Juli 2022)

Danje euch für die Bilder, so ne Frickel-Lösung würde meinem ästhetischen Anspruch wohl nicht ganz genügen. Den Schutz mit Folie zu überziehen könnte funktionieren. Bis dahin muss ein Stück Slapper-Tape reichen.


----------



## BioBub (5. Juli 2022)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Danje euch für die Bilder, so ne Frickel-Lösung würde meinem ästhetischen Anspruch wohl nicht ganz genügen. Den Schutz mit Folie zu überziehen könnte funktionieren. Bis dahin muss ein Stück Slapper-Tape reichen.


So sieht die aktuelle Lösung bei mir aus, habe den VHS Kettenstrebenschutz über den Schutz ab Werk drüber geklebt und vorne Slappertape umgewickelt. Hält bisher gut.


----------



## fww-bikes (10. August 2022)

kultsonic schrieb:


> Hi, fährt jemand das V2 mit einer 170 er Gabel?


Yes 🙌🏻


----------



## fww-bikes (10. August 2022)

Hab dann auch mal was
Ripmo V2 in M
Lyric 170 Ultimate und Jade X
Shimano XT mit Hope Kurbel & oval chain ring
Laufräder S35 mit Industry Nine & tubolight


----------



## StuggiKyuss (10. August 2022)

Wandlerin schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> schon jemand hier im Forum auch damit Erfahrung gemacht?
> 
> ...


Hier, ich, an meinem V1 letztens (4000km, erster Schaltzug). Hab ihn rausgemacht wegen Umbau auf AXS.
Hat länger gedauert, mit WD40 eingeweicht, und über Nacht einweichen lassen… außerdem am Tretlager den Zug getrennt und dann mit ner Mischung aus Gewalt und Gefühl rausgezogen…
Beide Seiten (Rahmen und Heck) waren bei mir fest
Bremsleitung und Sattelstützen-Zug sind beide noch freigängig…


----------



## Diesti (11. August 2022)

Bin dann auch mal mit von der Partie!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RoryBraker (27. August 2022)

Grüße vom Bärenpass


----------



## zEpHy2k (1. Dezember 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

ich interessiere mich für das Ripmo mit X2. Wie sind eure Erfahrungen einerseits mit der Haltbarkeit des X2 und andererseits, mit der Haltbarkeit des X2 in Verbindung mit dem Ripmo-Rahmen und seiner Dämpferverlängerung?


----------



## AMDude (1. Dezember 2022)

zEpHy2k schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich interessiere mich für das Ripmo mit X2. Wie sind eure Erfahrungen einerseits mit der Haltbarkeit des X2 und andererseits, mit der Haltbarkeit des X2 in Verbindung mit dem Ripmo-Rahmen und seiner Dämpferverlängerung?


Ich fahre das V2 mit X2 Dämpfer seit knapp 2 Jahren und ca. 3300km.
Der Dämpfer war jetzt mal bei Fox zur Inspektion. Gewechselt wurden der Kashima-Kolben und die Dichtung um die LSR/HSC. Das waren aber äußere Krafteinwirkung bzw. Steinschläge.

Bezgl. Haltbarkeit wegen der Dämpferverlängerung hatte ich bis jetzt also keine Probleme, obwohl ich das Bike imo halbwegs artgerecht bewege.


----------



## zEpHy2k (2. Dezember 2022)

AMDude schrieb:


> Ich fahre das V2 mit X2 Dämpfer seit knapp 2 Jahren und ca. 3300km.
> Der Dämpfer war jetzt mal bei Fox zur Inspektion. Gewechselt wurden der Kashima-Kolben und die Dichtung um die LSR/HSC. Das waren aber äußere Krafteinwirkung bzw. Steinschläge.
> 
> Bezgl. Haltbarkeit wegen der Dämpferverlängerung hatte ich bis jetzt also keine Probleme, obwohl ich das Bike imo halbwegs artgerecht bewege.


Danke für die Antwort!


----------



## Mr.Radical (2. Dezember 2022)

Welchen Rear-Fender fährt ihr am Ripmo?


----------



## Don Stefano (3. Dezember 2022)

RRP passt gut in den Hinterbau und ist noch recht unauffällig.


----------

